# AMD legt Quartalszahlen vor: Umsatzplus und Gewinn



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD legt Quartalszahlen vor: Umsatzplus und Gewinn*

						Nachdem Intel bereits dieser Tage die Hosen heruntergelassen hatte und gute Zahlen vorweisen konnte, ist nun auch AMD an der Reihe. Auch hier sind die Zahlen gut. Neben einem Umsatzplus ist auch ein Gewinn drin. Im Detail aber muss man noch etwas Arbeit investieren.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD legt Quartalszahlen vor: Umsatzplus und Gewinn*


----------



## Gizfreak (31. Januar 2018)

Gut so, jetzt noch mit Ryzen 2/+ nachlegen. Dank Ryzen haben wir endlich wieder Konkurrenz im CPU-Markt und auch wenn man sich nicht die Leistungskrone beim Gaming holen konnte ist das P/L-Verhältnis von einem 1600(X) unglaublich. Bald wird auch mein alter i5 ersetzt und endlich einmal auf eine CPU von Team Red gesetzt.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (31. Januar 2018)

Find ich super! Selbstverständlich werde ich AMD mit Zen+ weiter supporten


----------



## Rollora (31. Januar 2018)

Freut mich sehr für AMD. Wichtig ist, dass man jetzt Schritte setzt, dass man auch in Zukunft (also falls Intel zurückschlägt um 2020 mal) überleben kann und, dass man endlich die GPU Abteilung wieder auf Trab bringt. Hoffentlich sind die Einnahmen dementsprechend hoch, aber Su hat ja schon bekannt gegeben, dass alles was man bislang zusätzlich eingenommen hat, sofort in R&D geflossen ist. Super.


----------



## Maverick3k (31. Januar 2018)

Ist doch Positiv! Vega und Polaris haben sie mehr oder weniger verkackt, aber die CPUs sind auf jeden Fall gelungen. Jetzt haben sie endlich wieder ein Produkt das sie verbessern/optimieren können! Mein nächstes System könnte evtl. Ende des Jahres ein Ryzen 2 2700x oder 2800x werden.


----------



## HyperBeast (31. Januar 2018)

Bulldozer pfui
Radeon hui

Ryzen hui
Vega pfui

Es scheint als wäre AMD im Jahr 2018 auf das Mining sehr angewiesen. Vega Refresh vs Nvidia Ampere wird wohl kein wirklicher Kampf. Bin gespannt wie sich die Geschäftszahlen zum Ende des Jahres entwickeln werden.


----------



## IronAngel (31. Januar 2018)

HyperBeast schrieb:


> Bulldozer pfui
> Radeon hui
> 
> Ryzen hui
> ...



Vega Refresh soll doch garnicht für uns Gamer kommen, sondern wenn überhaupt als Pro Karte. Nvidia hat jedenfalls gute Chancen ihren Marktanteil weiter auszubauen. Da muss Navi schon Bombe werden, wobei ja Vega schon Bombe werden sollte. 

Schauen wir erstmal was so die neuen APUs können, dann Ampere und nächstes Jahr Navi.


----------



## Palmdale (31. Januar 2018)

Die Euphorie kann ich leider nicht teilen. Von September zu Dezember im Quartal abgebaut, wo eigentlich Vega hätte gut einschlagen können > Produktionserhöhung und Problembehebung? Fehlanzeige. Leichte kurzfristige Profite durch Mining erkauft mit langfristigem Verlust von Marktanteil und Relevanz, gepaart mit hohen Preisen. Was haben die zwei Schlauköpfe auf der CES nochmals von sich gegeben? Die ach so tolle und große Freesync-Auswahl? Für die Katz, aber sowas von. Im Gegensatz zu Nvidia gibts bei AMD durchaus einen nennen wir es Investitionsstau, da doch zahlreiche eben nur AMD verbauen und auf Vega gewartet hatten. 

Bei CB steht dazu auch:


> AMD würde zudem aktuell gern mehr Grafikkarten fertigen, doch die Kapazitäten in den Foundries sind begrenzt, Grafikspeicher hat sowohl bei GDDR5 als auch HBM2 zudem ein Problem der Lieferbarkeit.



Hat man dann zu wenig bestellt? Erhofft man sich so, die höheren Produktionskosten zu kompensieren? Dünnes Eis, AMD, denn deren Grafikkarten haben zumeist Hardware-Spielereien, die explizit Unterstützung durch Entwickler finden müssen und bis auf Wolfenstein 3 dürfts dann ziemlich überschaubar bleiben, da man selbst ja implizite Unterstützung nicht anbieten möchte (siehe primitive shader)

Die Prozessoren alleine reißen es halt allein nicht raus, da hier zumeist Investitionen auf Jahre gemacht werden (wo hingegen Grafikkarten häufiger getauscht werden). AMD muss auf beiden Hochzeiten eigentlich glänzen und zumindest ein Markt scheint Ihnen in den kommenden 12 Monaten um die Ohren zu fliegen. Bin heute schon auf den Abschluss des Fiskaljahrs 2018 gespannt

Die pdf von AMD (ich hätt so gern detailliertere Zahlen zu den einzelnen Produkten oder immerhin Grafik und CPU getrennt -.-)
http://ir.amd.com/static-files/bc98be04-cbc9-4885-bf08-53d6e227d9dd


----------



## XXTREME (31. Januar 2018)

Maverick3k schrieb:


> Vega und Polaris haben sie mehr oder weniger verkackt.....



Ähh eigentlich nicht . Polaris schon mal gar nicht, daß sind sehr gute Mittelklassekarten .


----------



## RtZk (31. Januar 2018)

Ich weiß nicht wie man diese Zahlen positiv sehen kann, die Zahlen sind schlicht immer noch sehr schlecht, selbst 2005 lief es noch besser und das Ergebnis ist noch nicht einmal Inflationsbereinigt (ja das macht in 13 Jahren einen ziemlichen Unterschied). 
Wenn Ryzen und Vega so viel gekauft worden wäre wie hier viele gerne erzählt haben, hätte sich ihr Umsatz vervielfacht.
Dazu kommt, dass der Umsatz jetzt schon wieder einbricht, obwohl in Quartal 4. Weihnachten mit drinnen ist.


----------



## BikeRider (31. Januar 2018)

Das ist schon mal ein guter Anfang und freut mich für AMD
Hoffentlich gehts weiter aufwärts.
Dann mal Prost  Auf AMD


----------



## KrHome (31. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn Ryzen und Vega so viel gekauft worden wäre wie hier viele gerne erzählt haben, hätte sich ihr Umsatz vervielfacht.
> Dazu kommt, dass der Umsatz jetzt schon wieder einbricht, obwohl in Quartal 4. Weihnachten mit drinnen ist.


Was redest du da? Der Umsatz hat sich von Q1 2016 auf Q3 2017 verdoppelt (800 Mio. -> 1,6 Mrd.).

AMD legt Quartalszahlen vor: Umsatzplus und Gewinn - Bild


----------



## Giesbert_PK (31. Januar 2018)

Maverick3k schrieb:


> Ist doch Positiv! Vega und Polaris haben sie mehr oder weniger verkackt, aber die CPUs sind auf jeden Fall gelungen. Jetzt haben sie endlich wieder ein Produkt das sie verbessern/optimieren können! Mein nächstes System könnte evtl. Ende des Jahres ein Ryzen 2 2700x oder 2800x werden.




Polaris haben se doch nicht verkackt , das Konkurenz Produkt war auf Augen(Leistung)höhe und bot mehr V-Ram . Das einzige Manko war der etwas höhere Stromverbrauch. Die Ausdrucksweise "verkackt" find ich da echt Grenzwertig !

Vega ist vielleicht nicht das geworden was sie sich selber vorgenommen haben aber dank Minig und AMD Freak´s läuft der Verkauf doch super .-)


----------



## Don-71 (31. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie man diese Zahlen positiv sehen kann, die Zahlen sind schlicht immer noch sehr schlecht, selbst 2005 lief es noch besser und das Ergebnis ist noch nicht einmal Inflationsbereinigt (ja das macht in 13 Jahren einen ziemlichen Unterschied).
> Wenn Ryzen und Vega so viel gekauft worden wäre wie hier viele gerne erzählt haben, hätte sich ihr Umsatz vervielfacht.
> Dazu kommt, dass der Umsatz jetzt schon wieder einbricht, obwohl in Quartal 4. Weihnachten mit drinnen ist.



Du bist wirklich peinlich in deinem AMD bashing, vor allen dingen, wenn man dich so leicht vorführen kann, mit deinen Falschaussagen!

Der Umsatz von Computing und Graphics (Ryzen und Vega)  ist im vierten Quartal zum dritten Quartal gestiegen, er betrug im Q4, 958 mio $ und im Q3 819 mio $, macht ein Umsatz plus von 140mio$ im Weihnachtsquartal bei Ryzen und VEGA
AMD hatte schon immer stärkere dritte Quartale durch die Semi Custom Sparte die im Q3 ihre Konsolenchips für das Weihnachtsgeschäft ausliefert.
Das Umsatzplus von 2016 auf 2017 (Gesamtjahr) beträgt über 25%

AMD Reports Third Quarter 2017 Financial Results | Advanced Micro Devices
AMD Reports Fourth Quarter and Annual 2017 Financial Results | Advanced Micro Devices


----------



## Hoegaardener (31. Januar 2018)

Was zählt, ist der Aktienkurs. Und der ist am Nasdaq erst mal um circa 3,5% abgestürzt. Wird sich meiner Meinung nach wieder etwas einpendeln, denn so schlecht waren die Zahlen dann auch nicht. Aber insgesamt ging es fuer AMD in den letzten 6 Monaten nach unten, kursmaessig - und das trotz des Mining Booms, und eines Bonus wegen Spectre! Die Aussichten fuer den Kurs sind .... lau. Mit Nvidia Aktien wäre man um mehr als 30% Anstieg dabei ....


----------



## bastian123f (31. Januar 2018)

Maverick3k schrieb:


> Vega und Polaris haben sie mehr oder weniger verkackt


Verkackt? Was? Polaris ist nicht "verkackt". Vor den steigenden Preisen waren es sehr gute P/L Kracher. Vega wäre mit dem UVP zwar jetzt nicht der Kracher, aber immerhin auch nicht schlecht. Aber aufgrund der zu hohen Preise durch zu wenig Angebot ist sie zu teuer.

Ich finde es sehr gut, dass AMD keinen Verlust gemacht hat. bleibt mehr Geld für Forschung übrig.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Januar 2018)

Komisch auf meinem Chart, steht die Aktie 10cent besser als gestern und 1% im Plus!
AMD (ADVANCED MICRO DEVICES) AKTIE | Aktienkurs | Kurs | (863186,AMD,US0079031078)

Und die Aktie ist eben NICHT an der Nasdaq wegen den Quartalszahlen "abgestürzt", die wurden erst NACH Börsenschluss um 22 Uhr (deutscher Zeit) verkündet.

Bleibt doch mal bei den Fakten!


----------



## Maverick3k (31. Januar 2018)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Ähh eigentlich nicht . Polaris schon mal gar nicht, daß sind sehr gute Mittelklassekarten .



Ääh, eigentlich schon. Die Karten mögen zwar Leistungstechnisch nicht schlecht sein, aber der Stromverbrauch ist für die Leistung eben nicht sonderlich ausgewogen - das es besser geht, hat man an der GTX 1060 gesehen. Dazu war bspw. meine MSI RX 480 Gaming X ein rechter Hitzkopf. 

Ich sage ja nicht das Polaris schlecht ist, aber gemessen an der Konkurrenz ist sind eben nicht wirklich gut. Man muss sich Polaris durchaus schönreden. Den einzigen Vorteil den sie hat, sind 2GB mehr VRAM...


----------



## yummycandy (31. Januar 2018)

@Don

Sieht man hier ganz gut: AMD : Summary for Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - Yahoo Finance


----------



## giacomogrande (31. Januar 2018)

Hoegaardener schrieb:


> Was zählt, ist der Aktienkurs. Und der ist am Nasdaq erst mal um circa 3,5% abgestürzt. Wird sich meiner Meinung nach wieder etwas einpendeln, denn so schlecht waren die Zahlen dann auch nicht. Aber insgesamt ging es fuer AMD in den letzten 6 Monaten nach unten, kursmaessig - und das trotz des Mining Booms, und eines Bonus wegen Spectre! Die Aussichten fuer den Kurs sind .... lau. Mit Nvidia Aktien wäre man um mehr als 30% Anstieg dabei ....



Also deine EInschätzung ist so nicht korrekt. Der Aktienkurs ist nicht wegen dem ER um 3.5% abgestürzt, denn der ER wird erst im after-market (AM bzw. AH) veröffentlicht... Was passiert ist, war ein gewisser short-squeeze, weil historisch gesehen die Chancen gut standen, dass die AMD Aktie trotz guter guidance und übertroffener EPS-Schätzung wieder um 10%+ einbricht und viele aus dieser Angst heraus kurz vor dem ER ihre Anteile abgestoßen haben. Im AH  war es dann kurz volatil aber hat die 12.90 Marke gehalten. Wenn du nun betrachtest, wie heute die before-hours aussehen, dann liegt $AMD gerade bei 2.41% im Plus. Was der Aktienkurs einem momentan also sagen könnte, ist dass die Wallstreet Erwartungen übertroffen wurden und sich hier ggf. ein neues Supportlevel aufbaut. Das ist äußerst positiv für die AMD-Aktie und als Shareholder bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem momentanen Stand. Solltest du momentan $AMD auf deutschen Börsen vergleichen, dann solltest du dir in Erinnerung rufen, dass der extrem starke Eurokurs dafür sorgt, dass auf den EU-Börsen der Zuwachs kleiner ausfällt. Trotzdem hat die Aktie bisher 28% seit Jahresbeginn gemacht, was mich erneut sehr glücklich stimmt...

Eidt: Hier noch eine bessere Darstellung, leider sieht man die AH nicht aber im toto war die nicht weltbewegend...
AMD Stock Price - Advanced Micro Devices Inc. Stock Quote (U.S.: Nasdaq) - MarketWatch


----------



## matty2580 (31. Januar 2018)

Im direkten Vergleich ist Intel was Umsatz und Gewinn betrifft gigantisch größer.

Schön ist, dass AMD wieder Gewinn macht, und auf dem richtigen Weg ist.

Aber bei den viel besseren Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten von Intel und Nvidia kann AMD nur diesen 2-Fronten-Krieg verlieren.


----------



## bastian123f (31. Januar 2018)

Maverick3k schrieb:


> Ääh, eigentlich schon. Die Karten mögen zwar Leistungstechnisch nicht schlecht sein, aber der Stromverbrauch ist für die Leistung eben nicht sonderlich ausgewogen - das es besser geht, hat man an der GTX 1060 gesehen. Dazu war bspw. meine MSI RX 480 Gaming X ein rechter Hitzkopf.
> 
> Ich sage ja nicht das Polaris schlecht ist, aber gemessen an der Konkurrenz ist sind eben nicht wirklich gut. Man muss sich Polaris durchaus schönreden. Den einzigen Vorteil den sie hat, sind 2GB mehr VRAM...


Also ist dein einziges Argument der Stromverbrauch?


----------



## Gast201808102 (31. Januar 2018)

Rtzk... rand halten...

bei tradegate sind's 21cent/2,02%.
AMD (ADVANCED MICRO DEVICES) AKTIE | Aktienkurs | Kurs | (863186,AMD,US0079031078)


----------



## Schaffe89 (31. Januar 2018)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Ähh eigentlich nicht . Polaris schon mal gar nicht, daß sind sehr gute Mittelklassekarten .



Polaris hinkt hinter GP106 zurück, vor allem in der Effizienz und in der Marktdurchdringung.
Der Launch war eine mittelschwere Katastrophe, weil Raja es vorzog der Karte falsche Effizienzwerte zu attestieren und die Presse/Kunden/Investoren hinters Licht zu führen.
Dann noch die Geschichte mit der geringen Lieferbarkeit wo laut Igor Wallosek nicht nur Mining schuld war, die Überschreitung der PCie Spezifikation und die RX 580 mit immensem Strombedarf im Vergleich zur GTX 1060 bei selber Leistung.
Customdesignsliegen oft 80, teilweise sogar 100 Watt auseinander, sehr gute Karten vielleicht für AMD Fans aber nicht wirklich neutral gesehen, da muss deutlich mehr kommen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bist wirklich peinlich in deinem AMD bashing, vor allen dingen, wenn man dich so leicht vorführen kann, mit deinen Falschaussagen!
> Der Umsatz von Computing und Graphics (Ryzen und Vega) ist im vierten Quartal zum dritten Quartal gestiegen, er betrug im Q4, 958 mio $ und im Q3 819 mio $



RtZk sprach vom gesamten Umsatz und nicht nur von Ryzen und Vega im speziellen.
Niemand will hier so tun als ob die Zahlen katastrophal wären, aber gut ist was anderes. Man bewegt sich auf dem Niveau von 2014/2015, geringer operativer Gewinn, kaum Gewinn unterm Strich.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Komisch auf meinem Chart, steht die Aktie 10cent besser als gestern und 1% im Plus!
> Bleibt doch mal bei den Fakten!



Das ändert trotzdem nichts daran, dass der Kurs die letzten 6 Monate ruckläufig war.
Als ob das jetzt Sinn ergäbe sich intraday um ein paar Kursschwankungen zu zerreiben.



giacomogrande schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat die Aktie bisher 28% seit Jahresbeginn gemacht, was mich erneut sehr glücklich stimmt...



Immer für den der zum richtigen Zeitpunkt eingekauft hat.
Für diejenigen die die Aktien behalten haben, wars das letzte halbe Jahr ne schlechte Idee.

Edit: Grade steigt der AMD Kurs gut nach oben.


----------



## matty2580 (31. Januar 2018)

Nein, Polaris 10 ist ist nicht schlecht geworden.
Im Vergleich zu Nvidias GP 106 ist das ein gleichwertiger Chip.

Anfangs liefen die Verkäufe bei P10 auch nicht schlecht.
Und später hat der Mining-Wahnsinn den Markt völlig verzerrt.
Dafür kann man AMD keine Schuld geben.
Leider hatte das auch die Auswirkung, dass sich P10 nur in wenigen Gaming-PCs wiederfindet.
Jetzt dominiert Nvidia noch extremer im Bereich Gaming.
Eigentlich ist es schon grob fahrlässig für einen Spieleentwickler aktuell nicht auf Nvidia zu optimieren.


----------



## Freiheraus (31. Januar 2018)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Aber bei den viel besseren Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten von Intel und Nvidia kann AMD nur diesen 2-Fronten-Krieg verlieren.



Bisher haben die Kunden (als dritte Akteure im "Krieg") AMD eine Parallelexistenz ermöglicht. Und zu AMDs Kunden gehören neben Privatpersonen auch Unternehmen wie Microsoft, Sony, Apple, Intel etc.


----------



## Trader87 (31. Januar 2018)

Super für AMD und das ist erst der Anfang.


----------



## Gast201808102 (31. Januar 2018)

Trader87 schrieb:


> Super für AMD und das ist erst der Anfang.



13,50+- so grad. mal sehen, wo die reise hingeht. 
ADVANCED MICRO DEVICES INC. Aktie: Aktienkurs, Chart & News (863186 | US0079031078)


----------



## Schaffe89 (31. Januar 2018)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Nein, Polaris ist ist nicht schlecht geworden.
> Im Vergleich zu Nvidias GP 106 ist das ein gleichwertiger Chip.



Leider bei weitem nicht, da fehlen gut 50% Effizienz.
Wären die gekommen, wäre Polaris auch was für Notebooks gewesen, aber dort ist der Chip ja komplett untergegangen.



> Anfangs liefen die Verkäufe bei P10 auch nicht schlecht.
> Und später hat der Mining-Wahnsinn den Markt völlig verzerrt.



P10 wurde schon immer wesentlich schlechter als GP 106 verkauft und Mining rettet da auch nichts.
So groß ist der Mininganteil nicht, wie viele das glauben.



> Leider hatte das auch die Auswirkung, dass sich P10 nur in wenigen Gaming-PCs wiederfindet.



Ich halte das eher für eine weitere Ausrede, denn wenn die Miningkarten dann alle den Markt fluten, steigt der Anteil von AMD GPU´s auch bei Gamern wieder, ergo halte ich das für einen eher geringfügigen Effekt.



Trader87 schrieb:


> Super für AMD und das ist erst der Anfang.



Das sagt man seit 15 Jahren mittlerweile, das es erst der Anfang sei.
Ich würde da eher ne abwartende Haltung einnehmen.
Wird sich zeigen wie sich Ryzen + und Ryzen 2 gegen Intels Angebot schlagen wird, die schlafen nämlich auch nicht.


----------



## matty2580 (31. Januar 2018)

Nein, die Mining-Blase ist viel stabiler als viele hier denken.
Denn es sind viele kleinere Blasen entstanden.
Und das alle gleichzeitig platzen ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Die Miner werden also gar keinen Grund haben die alten GPUs zu verkaufen.
Die lassen sie einfach weiter laufen bis sie sterben.

Hier ist eine Börse 2.0 entstanden, die auch nicht mehr verschwinden wird.
AMD und Nvidia lassen nur zu wenige Chips produzieren, da sie unsicher sind wie sich dass weiter entwickeln wird.
Und bei Nvidia steht noch ein Generationswechsel bevor, so dass ihnen die Situation so gar gelegen kommt.

Effizienz ist nicht alles. Dafür bietet P10 ein modernes Featureset, mehr VRAM, Free-Sync, u.s.w.
Beide Chips haben Vor- und Nachteile.
Aber spätestens mit Nvidias Ampere wird P10 uninteressanter für Gamer werden, da Nvidia den GA 107 dagegen positionieren kann, der natürlich deutlich günstiger ist, bei ähnlicher Leistung. Und der GA 106 wird bei gleichen Preis deutlich mehr Leistung haben.


----------



## Schaffe89 (31. Januar 2018)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Und Effizienz ist nicht alles. Dafür bietet P10 ein modernes Featureset, mehr VRAM, Free-Sync, u.s.w.



Nur interessiert das angebliche moderne Featureset einfach niemanden, mehr V-ram ist bisher nicht durchgeschlagen und auch Freesync/Gsync sind Randerscheinungen.
Ich spiele aktuell  mit ner Vega56 auf einem G-sync Predator mit bis zu 180 Hertz, so wichtig ist dieses Feature nicht, zumindest meine Meinung.


> Beide Chips haben Vor- und Nachteile.



Wobei der Markt offenbar mehr Vorteile bei Nvidias Lösung sieht, ansonsten würde sich die AMD Lösung ja auch besser verkaufen.
Bei Ryzen läuft das etwas anders wenn man sich die Zahlen bei Mindfactory ansieht.


----------



## matty2580 (31. Januar 2018)

Trotzdem ist es falsch P10 als schlechten Chip darzustellen.
Im Vergleich zu Vega würde ich heute so gar schreiben, dass P10 deutlich besser geworden ist.
Das ist ja auch ein Grund mit, warum AMD Vega 11 als dedizierte GPU gestrichen hat.


----------



## giacomogrande (31. Januar 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das ändert trotzdem nichts daran, dass der Kurs die letzten 6 Monate ruckläufig war.
> Als ob das jetzt Sinn ergäbe sich intraday um ein paar Kursschwankungen zu zerreiben.
> 
> 
> ...



Also das trifft beides auf mich zu. Ich hatte das Glück zu einem sehr günstigen Preis zu Jahreswechsel zu kaufen aber auch vergangenes Jahr vor dem Ryzen Launch (zu einem weniger günstigen Preis...). Ich glaube nicht, dass es eine schlechte Idee ist, wenn Leute ihre Aktien behalten haben, denn entweder man traded swings, dann hälst du deine Anteile aber nicht mehrere Monate oder man kauft $AMD, weil man in die Zukunftsfähigkeit des Unternehmen glaubt. Letzteres trifft wohl auf Leute zu, welche ihre Aktien behalten haben (und mich) und dann darf man einfach nicht erwarten, dass innerhalb weniger Monate der Preis auf traumhafte Höhen steigt (wir sind hier nicht in Cryptoland). Das bedarf nunmal Jahre und wer diese Ausdauer/Geduld nicht mitbringt, der sollte sich andere Investitionsmöglichkeiten suchen. 
2017 war ein kritisches Jahr für AMD und der Markt ist immernoch, teils berechtigterweise, kritisch gegenüber AMD eingestellt. Aber AMD war in der Lage zu liefern, positive jedoch konservative Guidance zu entwickeln und diese konsekutiv zu übertreffen, was ihnen langsam mehr Vertrauen und Respekt einbringt und sich gestern Abend darin niedergeschlagen hat, dass der Kurs den ER überlebt hat. 
2018 wird zwar auch ein "kritisches" Jahr aber der Grundstock ist solider und viel Vorarbeit ist geleistet, daher blicke ich diesem Jahr optimistisch entgegen (ist auch besser fürs Herz )

Edit: Teils gebe ich dir Recht, intraday swings sind nicht unbedingt wichtig, vor allem $AMD ist teils noch so volatil, dass diese Zuwächse auch gerne mal im AM oder BM verschwinden. Es bleibt nun abzuwarten wie viele Analysten $AMD upgraden und ob die Aktie 13.5 über die kommenden Tage halten kann.


----------



## RtZk (31. Januar 2018)

ReDD_1973 schrieb:


> Rtzk... rand halten...
> 
> bei tradegate sind's 21cent/2,02%.
> AMD (ADVANCED MICRO DEVICES) AKTIE | Aktienkurs | Kurs | (863186,AMD,US0079031078)



Von jemandem wie dir der nicht rafft, dass es nicht besonderes ist für ein Börsennotiertes Gewinn zu machen (der sehr niedrig ausfällt), lass ich mir sicher nicht den Mund verbieten. 
Abgesehen davon ein Anti-Aggressions Training würde dir nicht schaden.


----------



## Gast201808102 (31. Januar 2018)

°gähn


----------



## yummycandy (31. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Von jemandem wie dir der nicht rafft, dass es nicht besonderes ist für ein Börsennotiertes Gewinn zu machen (der sehr niedrig ausfällt),



Das kommt immer ganz auf die Strategie an. Amazon machte jahrelang (mit Absicht) Verlust und der Umsatz stieg immer weiter: Amazon macht uberraschend Gewinn - der Eroberungsfeldzug des Jeff Bezos - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> In seinen gut 20 Jahren irrsinnigen Wachstums vom Start-up zum globalen Konzern mit einem Jahresumsatz von mehr als 100 Milliarden Dollar fuhr der Konzern Verluste oder allenfalls magere Gewinne ein. So mager, dass der Silicon-Valley-Investor Benedict Evans bereits mutmaßte, dass Amazon wohl jemanden beschäftige, "der jedes Quartal sicherstellen soll, dass das Ergebnis möglichst nahe bei Null liegt".


----------



## Don-71 (31. Januar 2018)

@  giacomogrande

In der Tat sehr gut zusammengefasst, der Grundstock ist gelegt und das bemerkenswerte daran, fast ausschließlich über den Retailmarkt, was die Zahlen eigentlich besser macht, als sie sind.
Man hat jetzt ein gesundes Brand (Ryzen) aufgebaut und die OEM Produkte kommen jetzt in den Markt mit den Notebook APUs und Epyc.
Volker von CB hat heute gesagt das in Kürze gleich mehrere NDAs bezgl Dell, Epyc und AMD  Notebook APUs fallen.
Auch scheint jetzt die Valdierung von Epyc entsprechend abgeschlossen zu, da man jetzt auch bei normalen Retailern (Mindfactory) Epyc und passende SP3 Boards lieferbar vorfindet.

Jetzt muss man Volumenmäßig im Notebook- und Servermarkt bei den OEMs ankommen, wofür alle Grundlagen gelegt sind und dann kann man auch wieder eichtig Geld verdienen!


----------



## matty2580 (31. Januar 2018)

@yummycandy:
Amazon hatte eigentlich schon Gewinne gemacht in den Jahren davor, aber alles in ein Hyperwachstum investiert. Die Geldgeber dahinter haben das unterstützt und gefördert. Amazon ist aber ein Sonderfall, den es so schnell nicht noch einmal geben wird.


----------



## lutari (31. Januar 2018)

AMD hat in den letzten Jahren ihr Budget für Forschung und Entwicklung immer stärker zusammengestrichen und lag weiter hinter Nvidia zurück (von den Ausgaben). Für AMD ist aktuell wichtiger Schulden abzubauen und massiv Geld in die Forschung und Entwicklung zu stecken. Größere Gewinne würden aktuell bei AMD keinerlei Sinn machen.
Wichtig für AMD ist, dass man wieder im OEM-Markt, bei mobilen Geräten und Servern Fuß fasst. Die Bereiche sind entweder für Marge oder Umsatz sehr wichtig.



giacomogrande schrieb:


> Das ist äußerst positiv für die AMD-Aktie und als Shareholder bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem momentanen Stand. Solltest du momentan $AMD auf deutschen Börsen vergleichen, dann solltest du dir in Erinnerung rufen, dass der extrem starke Eurokurs dafür sorgt, dass auf den EU-Börsen der Zuwachs kleiner ausfällt. Trotzdem hat die Aktie bisher 28% seit Jahresbeginn gemacht, was mich erneut sehr glücklich stimmt...



Damit läuft AMD deutlich besser als Intel. Seit 2015 sind fast alle Aktien deutlich gestiegen. Bei Intel waren es dagegen nur um die 20%. Bei Nvidia war es in der Zeit über 1000%, bei AMD immerhin ca. 370%.
Ärgere mich immer noch, dass ich damals nicht mehr Nvidia gekauft habe.


----------



## Eckism (31. Januar 2018)

Als Firma musst du am besten Verluste einfahren, wenn du steuertechnisch legal bleibst. Gewinn darf man um keinen Preis machen, weil das kostet extra, ohne was davon zu haben. Deswegen gibt's bei Firmen auch den alljährlichen Kaufrausch im Dezember, wo oft viel unnötiger Kram gekauft wird.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Januar 2018)

Zur Abwechskung geht es mit der AMD Aktie mal 7% nach oben, nachdem die Zahlen verkündet wurden und nicht wie sonst nach unten!


----------



## Gast201808102 (31. Januar 2018)

naja, ich hab zwar (tatsächlich) nicht den großen Plan, aber wenn man die letzten 3 Jahre in den Focus rückt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Rekordhoch lag btw. bei 14,550$. Momentan 13,68$. Mal sehen, wo sie sich letzten Endes einpendeln.


----------



## Hoegaardener (31. Januar 2018)

giacomogrande schrieb:


> Also deine EInschätzung ist so nicht korrekt. Der Aktienkurs ist nicht wegen dem ER um 3.5% abgestürzt, denn der ER wird erst im after-market (AM bzw. AH) veröffentlicht... Was passiert ist, war ein gewisser short-squeeze, weil historisch gesehen die Chancen gut standen, dass die AMD Aktie trotz guter guidance und übertroffener EPS-Schätzung wieder um 10%+ einbricht und viele aus dieser Angst heraus kurz vor dem ER ihre Anteile abgestoßen haben. Im AH  war es dann kurz volatil aber hat die 12.90 Marke gehalten. Wenn du nun betrachtest, wie heute die before-hours aussehen, dann liegt $AMD gerade bei 2.41% im Plus. Was der Aktienkurs einem momentan also sagen könnte, ist dass die Wallstreet Erwartungen übertroffen wurden und sich hier ggf. ein neues Supportlevel aufbaut. Das ist äußerst positiv für die AMD-Aktie und als Shareholder bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem momentanen Stand. Solltest du momentan $AMD auf deutschen Börsen vergleichen, dann solltest du dir in Erinnerung rufen, dass der extrem starke Eurokurs dafür sorgt, dass auf den EU-Börsen der Zuwachs kleiner ausfällt. Trotzdem hat die Aktie bisher 28% seit Jahresbeginn gemacht, was mich erneut sehr glücklich stimmt...
> 
> Eidt: Hier noch eine bessere Darstellung, leider sieht man die AH nicht aber im toto war die nicht weltbewegend...
> AMD Stock Price - Advanced Micro Devices Inc. Stock Quote (U.S.: Nasdaq) - MarketWatch




Danke fuer die kompetente Erklaerung zum Short Squeeze. Ich hatte in der Tat beim Schreiben des Kommentars den vorbörslichen Kurs genommen, und der war ja negativ (fuer alle, die das nicht glauben wollten, siehe hier: AMD shares fall even as results, outlook top Street view - MarketWatch). Ich bin ja in meinem Kommentar davon ausgegangen, dass sich der Kurs einpendelt, und nun ist der doch weit im grünen Bereich. Gut so, auch ich halte meine Aktien. Ich bin leider recht spät bei AMD eingestiegen, darum hat mich der Absacker vor ein paar Monaten frustriert.


----------



## DaStash (31. Januar 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nur interessiert das angebliche moderne Featureset einfach niemanden, mehr V-ram ist bisher nicht durchgeschlagen und auch Freesync/Gsync sind Randerscheinungen.
> Ich spiele aktuell  mit ner Vega56 auf einem G-sync Predator mit bis zu 180 Hertz, so wichtig ist dieses Feature nicht, zumindest meine Meinung.
> 
> 
> ...


Man Schaffe, ist doch gut, wir kennen langsam deine Meinung. Halten wir uns doch ans PCGH Fazit. Wer damals aktuelle Leistung braucht nimmt die 1060, wer Zukunftssicherheit und später auch noch gute Leistung braucht die 580, Punkt aus Ende, immer dein ständiges schlecht gerede. 

Und natürlich hat dein Freund Maverick die Polaris entgegen seiner späteren Aussagen "schlecht" eredet oder was sonst könnte man wohl mit "verkackt" meinen?!...



RtZk schrieb:


> Von jemandem wie dir der nicht rafft, dass es nicht besonderes ist für ein Börsennotiertes Gewinn zu machen (der sehr niedrig ausfällt), lass ich mir sicher nicht den Mund verbieten.
> Abgesehen davon ein Anti-Aggressions Training würde dir nicht schaden.


und Dir ein Training zur korrekten Interpretation von Quartalsergebnissen und nun, in wiefern nützen jetzt die gegenseitigen Schuldzuweisungen??



			
				news schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Sehr gute Ergebnisse, wenn man sich die langfristige Entwicklung anschaut. Ich sehr hier einen anhaltenden, gesunden Trend nach oben. Es ist gut zu wissen das AMD sich weiter fängt und als ernsthafter Konkurrent zu Intel und auch Nvidia bestehen bleibt, was uns allen hier zu Gute kommt. Von daher, top!

MfG


----------



## Rollora (31. Januar 2018)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Ähh eigentlich nicht . Polaris schon mal gar nicht, daß sind sehr gute Mittelklassekarten .


Das mit s und ja sind sie, aber auch wieder nur, weil sie über den Preis konkurrieren.
Letztlich wurde fast alles überarbeitet und trotzdem hat man 
1) nicht zugelegt
2) kommt die Konkurrenz mit DEUTLICH weniger Strombedarf und Transistoren/Chipfläche aus
3) hat man Polaris als Effizienzwunder verkaufen wollen. Letztlich braucht Polaris 10 genauso viel in 14nm wie die Konkurrenz für dieselbe Leistung im 5 Jahre alten 28nm Prozess
Polaris 20 ist sogar SCHLECHTER was die Leistung und Effizienz betrifft als so manche 4 Jahre alte Karte der Konkurrenz. Also da muss man schon sagen:

Eigentlich ist Polaris eine mittlere Katastrophe. Aber natürlich kann man einfach auch NUR die Leistung anschauen und alles was schlecht läuft ignorieren. Man hält halt mit der Konkurrenz mit, aber Produktionskosten, Stromverbrauch etc alles ist teurer als bei der Konkurrenz. Ganz klar war Polaris 10 auch für andere Preislagen gedacht, ähnlich wie Vega. 
Demnach ist Vega ja sicher auch ein ganz toller Performance-Chip. Nur war er nie fürs Performance-Feld gedacht und ist genauso ein Fail.





RtZk schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie man diese Zahlen positiv sehen  kann, die Zahlen sind schlicht immer noch sehr schlecht, selbst 2005  lief es noch besser und das Ergebnis ist noch nicht einmal  Inflationsbereinigt (ja das macht in 13 Jahren einen ziemlichen  Unterschied).
> Wenn Ryzen und Vega so viel gekauft worden wäre wie hier viele gerne erzählt haben, hätte sich ihr Umsatz vervielfacht.
> Dazu kommt, dass der Umsatz jetzt schon wieder einbricht, obwohl in Quartal 4. Weihnachten mit drinnen ist.



2005 hatte AMD aber im Spielesektor ganz klar die schnellste CPU, außerdem hat man hier für die CPUs auch Preise von über 1300€ verlangt und ordentlich abkassiert während Intel den Pentium 4/D nicht auf 4Ghz geprügelt bekam. 2005 war also der Höhepunkt nach Jahrelanger Führung, hier fängt AMD doch grade erst an etwas zu verkaufen. Hast du schon eine Ryzen-Werbung gesehen? Ich nicht. 2005 gab es aber durchaus viel Athlon 64 Werbung.





Giesbert_PK schrieb:


> Polaris haben se doch nicht verkackt , das  Konkurenz Produkt war auf Augen(Leistung)höhe und bot mehr V-Ram . Das  einzige Manko war der etwas höhere Stromverbrauch. Die Ausdrucksweise  "verkackt" find ich da echt Grenzwertig !
> 
> Vega ist vielleicht nicht das geworden was sie sich selber vorgenommen  haben aber dank Minig und AMD Freak´s läuft der Verkauf doch super  .-)


Vegas Verkauf ist unterirdisch, Die Produktion ist halt so schlecht und deshalb ist das Ding nicht verfügbar.
Ebenso  hat man natürlich auch bei Polaris andere Ambitionen gehabt. Man hat  sich außerdem in ziemlich viele Lügen verstrickt. Am Ende sind die Grafikkarten mit"Polaris" Meilenweit entfernt von dem, was man im Dezember noch  angekündigt hatte





bastian123f schrieb:


> Verkackt? Was? Polaris ist nicht "verkackt".  Vor den steigenden Preisen waren es sehr gute P/L Kracher. Vega wäre mit  dem UVP zwar jetzt nicht der Kracher, aber immerhin auch nicht  schlecht. Aber aufgrund der zu hohen Preise durch zu wenig Angebot ist  sie zu teuer.
> 
> Ich finde es sehr gut, dass AMD keinen Verlust gemacht hat. bleibt mehr Geld für Forschung übrig.



Naja für uns Kunden ist keine der Karten "verkackt". Alle haben ein halbwegs akzeptables Preis/Leistungsverhältnis (abgesehen davon, dass man kaum schneller wurde über die letzten 6 Jahre).
Aber aus Ingenieurssicht oder im Vergleich technischer Daten wurde da sehr wohl sehr viel Verkackt.

Orientiert man sich an Chipgröße, Verbrauch, Produktionskosten usw usf ist Nvidia in jedem Punkt besser.
AMD muss teurer produzieren, mehr mit der Brechstange machen um annähernd die Leistung der Konkurrenz zu haben. Die 580 mit ihren 5% Leistungsplus aber 50% Verbrauchsplus hat gezeigt wie verzweifelt man ist und wie sehr man in einer Sackgasse steckt.

Letztlich schaffte AMD mit Polaris erst das in dank neuem Prozess was die Konkurrenz schon Jahre vorher in einem uralten Prozess geschafft hat. Und das spricht schon Bände, dass AMD einen neueren Prozess braucht um sowohl in Leistung als auch Effizienz mit uraltkarten der Konkurrenz mithalten kann. Nämlich nichtmal den Highendmodellen von damals. Letztlich hat AMD bis heute keine Karte, die so schnell und effizient wie eine 980 ist.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Januar 2018)

> Vegas Verkauf ist unterirdisch, Die Produktion ist halt so schlecht und deshalb ist das Ding nicht verfügbar.
> Ebenso hat man natürlich auch bei Polaris andere Ambitionen gehabt. Man hat sich außerdem in ziemlich viele Lügen verstrickt. Am Ende sind die Grafikkarten mit"Polaris" Meilenweit entfernt von dem, was man im Dezember noch angekündigt hatte.



Kläre uns doch mal auf, aber bitte mit Belegen, wie du zu solchen Behauptungen kommst?
Jede Polaris Karte die produziert wird, wird umgehend auch verkauft und bei VEGA gibt es keine Liefeschwierigkeiten, es kann einfach nicht mehr produziert werden und AMD hat VEGA komplett auf Frontier und Apple umgeleitet, um am Mining Boom das meiste zu verdienen, dass sind jedenfalls die Recherchen von Journalisten.
Vega ist die Mining Referenzkarte und die Miner geben das Geld für die Frontier aus und die ist verfügbar (siehe Geizhals) und Foren von Minern.

So jetzt bitte deine Belege?!


----------



## matty2580 (31. Januar 2018)

Da wir ja nicht wissen in welchen Stückzahlen Global Foundries produziert, und wie viel Spielraum da noch ist, und auch nicht wissen in welchen Stückzahlen die Miner P10 kaufen, sind alle Kommentare dazu reine Spekulation.

Bekannt ist einzig das bei TSMC viel mehr Mining-Chips produziert werden, als GPUs.
Es war also ein Gerücht, was wieder einmal falsch war, dass TSMC keine Kapazitäten mehr hat.
Und Samsung hat bestimmt auch noch Kapazität offen, wenn Nvidia dort mehr Chips produzieren lassen möchte.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Januar 2018)

Steve von HArdware Unboxed hat sich ziemlich in die Sache reingekniet und von allen Boardpartnern das gleiche gehört, AMD liefert nicht an sie, sondern legt lieber ihre eigene Frontier auf, da sie daran wesentlich mehr verdienen, also kann es schon mal nicht mangelnde Käufer für die Frontier geben, oder ein Absatzproblem geben!
Und die VEGA Produktion wurde lange vor dem Erscheinen festgelegt, da AMD die Wafer bei GLoFo buchen muss, sie konnten also gar nicht wissen, dass ihnen Vega dermaßen aus der Hand gerissen wird und sie hatten ja Boardpartner an der Hand, die VEGA als Karte verkaufen wollten oder wollen, sonst gäbe es ja keine Custom VEGAs.


----------



## matty2580 (31. Januar 2018)

Was anderes würde ich auch nicht behaupten, und habe dass davor öfter gepostet.




Leonidas schrieb:


> Zur aktuellen Grafikkarten-Lieferflaute merken Tom's Hardware an, *das die europäischen Einzelhändler selber kaum noch Karten bzw. Nachlieferungen bekommen* – ergo also nicht der Bedarf hierzulande einfach so hoch ist, *sondern schlicht das Angebot (deutlich) zu schwach ausfällt für einen eigentlich nur normalen Bedarf*. Hintergrund ist wohl, das die Grafikkarten-Hersteller kaum noch etwas in den Einzelhandel fließen lassen, sondern lieber direkt ab Werk an Crypto-Miner bzw. Miner-Zulieferer verkaufen. Dabei können dann auch abgespeckte Produkte (spezielle Mining-Modelle) verkauft werden und in jedem Fall fallen Support und langfristige Garantie flach – die Kostenlage sinkt für die Hersteller also, der Gewinn steigt. Womöglich können die Grafikkarten-Hersteller inzwischen auch schon höhere Abgabepreise nehmen, dann würde selbige wenigstens auch einmal ein wenig vom Mining-Boom/Wahn profitieren.
> 
> 
> *Der letztliche Auslöser des ganzen bleibt aber nach wie von in der zu schwachen Nachlieferung entsprechender Grafikchips von AMD und nVidia zu suchen*: Grafikboards herzustellen ist schließlich vergleichsweise unproblematisch, *nur ohne ausreichende Anzahl an Grafikchips wird es immer Abnehmer geben, die man dann vertrösten muß*. Andere Stimmen weisen in diesem Zusammenhang nicht ganz zu Unrecht darauf hin, das bei nVidia derzeit womöglich schon die Lagerberäumung an Pascal-Chips anläuft – und damit vor allem ein kurzfristiges Hochfahren der Chipfertigung kaum vereinbar wäre. Dies kommt für nVidia sicherlich zur falschen Zeit: Denn kurzfristig kann man mit einer Chipfertigung prinzipgebunden nicht reagieren – und mittelfristig braucht man die Pascal-Chips wegen der ab dem Frühling anstehenden Ampere-Chips in der Tat nicht mehr.
> ...


Hardware- und Nachrichten-Links des 17. Januar 2018 | 3DCenter.org


Bei Vega 10 bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, dass die wie verrückt von den Minern gekauft werden.
Dazu gab es im 3dcenter eher gegenteilige Infos, dass viel zu wenige Vega 10 Chips produziert werden.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Januar 2018)

Fakt ist aber auch, dass AMD an einer Frontier wesentlich mehr Geld verdient, als an einer VEGA von z.B. Asus, insoweit macht AMDs Verhalten schon Sinn, Frage ist halt wie weit sie damit die Boardpartner verägern oder Strafe zahlen müssen.
Scheint sich aber zu lohnen, die gesamt Produktion eher selber über die Frontier zu verkaufen und nur die vertraglichen zugesagten Einheiten an Apple zu liefern.


----------



## Thaiminater (31. Januar 2018)

Ich finde es ja extrem lustig wie Amd hier von manchen komplett Tod gebasht wird und kein einziger hier EPYC erwähnt. Gegen Nvidia lost AMD ab, aber gegen Intel haben sie eine sehr gute Chance ein Haufen Kohle zu verdienen. Ich bin ja froh in AMD investiert zu haben als die noch bei 2.60€ waren


----------



## matty2580 (31. Januar 2018)

EPYC ist nicht schlecht, aber weit von einer Killer-CPU entfernt.
Gerade im Serverbereich gibt es noch andere Argumente, wie Wartungsverträge, Support, Stabilität, und auch der Ruf selbst.
AMD hat gerade beim letzten Punkt kein gutes Image in der Branche.

Und ähnlich wie bei den OEMs gibt es dort langfristige Verträge.
Viele Serverfarmen können gar nicht so schnell auf AMD wechseln, erst wenn die Verträge dass ermöglichen.

Zusätzlich gibt es noch Konkurrenz durch IBM.
Die werden sich auch nicht so schnell geschlagen geben.

Gewachsen ist übrigens Intel in Q4 2017 besonders in diesem Bereich, trotz EPYC.



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Verdient wurde das Geld übrigens vor allem mit Produkten für Rechenzentren (+ 20 Prozent Umsatz).


Intel mit Rekordergebnis furs letzte Quartal und Jahr


----------



## yummycandy (31. Januar 2018)

Weil wir immer wieder beim Thema Mining landen...

Im earnings call meint Lisa Su, daß sie viel mehr GPUs ausliefern könnten, wenn mehr GDDR5 bzw. HBM auf dem Markt verfügbar wären -> siehe NAND/DRAM Problem.
Advanced Micro Devices' (AMD) CEO Dr. Lisa Su on Q4 2017 Results - Earnings Call Transcript | Seeking Alpha
AMD to Ramp up GPU Production, But RAM a Limiting Factor

Dann fand gamers nexus durch Fragen an die Boardpartner und AMD bzw. nVidia u.a. folgendes heraus:



> - Betting on cryptocurrency is a big bet, because the mining market has not proven stable, and has proven unpredictable. To order on current demand doesn’t mean those cards show up tomorrow – they show up in a few months, and if cryptomining dies down in that time, that’s a big bag to be left holding. The manufacturers are forecasting months ahead (quarterly, actually), not weeks ahead.
> - NVIDIA and AMD could likely produce more GPUs, but board partners need to actually place an order for them. We’ve seen some uninformed content creators online accuse nVidia and/or AMD of undersupplying the market. Well, nVidia and AMD need a customer to sell those GPUs to – that’d be the board partners. If they’re not ordering more, nVidia and AMD aren’t going to make more. Simple as that.
> - New supply is showing up weekly, but it’s selling out fast. The best bet is to show up at a local retailer and ask when the next shipment comes in, then go there that day.
> - There is concern about over-production, especially if mining falls enough that the second-hand market becomes flooded, outstripping the ability of first-parties to make money.
> ...



Zu EPYC, die Evaluierungsphase ist sehr lange, die Anbieter wollen sich schließlich nicht bei den Kunden blamieren. Volker von cb schrieb dazu, daß demnächst z.B. das NDA von DELL fällt und er schon passende News hat.



> .. Aber nun scheint es wirklich langsam loszugehen, bei Dell gibt es die noch nicht angekündigten systeme auch schon auf einer Support-Webseite: http://www.dell.com/support/manuals/...843&lang=en-us Start soll ***** piiieeeeep NDA


AMD-Quartalszahlen: Umsatzsprung von 60 Prozent dank Ryzen, Radeon & Mining - Seite 6 - ComputerBase Forum

Zu den APUs: Die Erstanbieterphase bei den mobilen HBMs ist bald zuende, dann folgen auch andere Hersteller mit den 15W bzw. höheren Versionen.
(finde gerade kein passenden Link, aber das stand irgendwo)

Es gibt noch weitaus mehr gute Meldungen. Das einzig "enttäuschende" ist, daß sich auf dem GPU-Markt wenig tuen wird, obwohl ich das persönlich überhaupt nicht schlimm finde. Derzeit wird kaum mehr Leistung benötigt, Außer natürlich für 4k, aber da wirds wohl noch 2 Generationen dauern, ehe da alle zufrieden sein werden. (AMD/nVidia)

Ich hab allerdings in Erinnerung, daß sich Ende des Jahres noch ein Polaris Nachfolger verstecken soll. Ist aber wohl nur ein Gerücht.


----------



## geist4711 (31. Januar 2018)

und wieder dieses mittlerweile schon dümmlich wirkende rumgebashe auf polaris und vega.
nein ich werde nicht wieder wiederholen wie ich die sache sehe, ich bin einfach zufrieden damit wie die quartalsergebnisse von AMD aussehen, trotz bashing von vielen seiten.

mal sehen wie es in zukunft ausschaut mit den kommenden CPU's und was sich in den nächsten 2jahren bei den GPU's tut, nachdem in der führung ja einige stühle gerückt wurden.


----------



## Obstundgemuese (31. Januar 2018)

AMD hat jedenfalls die beste Ausgangslage seit langem. Seit sehr langer Zeit wenn ich so darüber nachdenke. Auch wenn es bei den Grafikkarten etwas zwickt. CPU und Konsolen laufen. So optimistisch konnte man bei dem Laden lange nicht mehr sein. Und die GPU Sparte wird sich schon bessern. Vielleicht nicht in Kürze. Aber doch absehbar. Mit der neuen Führung sollte das möglich sein


----------



## HudsonTheReal (31. Januar 2018)

Es wird immer so schlecht bzgl. Vega und GraKas von AMD allgemein gesprochen aber man sollte mal ein paar Facts nicht vergessen:

1. Martkanteil nur ca. 30%. Ist das wirklich so? Wenn man XBox, Playstation und Sonstige dazuzählt, dann sieht das Bild ganz anders aus.

2. Mittlerweile ist AMD / Vega überall präsent. Von Apple, Intel, Sony, MS, RavenRidge, usw.

3. Interessant wird es wenn AMD Notebooks mit Raven Ridge in der Breite verfügbar sein werden.
3a) Zum Einen kann nVidia hier in der Breite durch RavenRidge noch sehr stark zurückgedrängt werden.
3b) Im oberen Segment kann nVidia durch Vega in den Intel APUs auch noch sehr stark zurückgedrängt werden.

Fazit: Das sieht nicht so schlecht aus. Klar ... AMD hat die GraKas schleifen lassen. Klaro. Man kann nicht eine neue Architektur entwickeln und gleichzeitig voll mit nVidia mithalten. Deshalb war die Strategie die unteren Segmente in der Breite zu besetzen evtl. gar nicht so blöd. Das wird sich aber alles noch zeigen.

Und bei PinnacleRidge bin ich sehr gespannt. Mehr Takt, mehr Speichertakt, leichte Verbesserungen/Optimierungen könnten richtig gut werden. Der erste Ryzen war der erste Schuss und die erste Produktion auf dem 14nm-"Band". Der 2600 soll 200 MHz mehr Takt bekommen. Ich wette der 2600X bekommt deutlich mehr, weil der das enge Korsett von 65W TDP nicht halten muss. Das ist zur Zeit sehr spannend.

Wichtig für AMD grad ist: Rein in die Märkte Notebooks und Server. Ab dann gehts flott voran. Wird schon jetzt spannend. Die Gewinner sind die (AMD-)Kunden.


----------



## matty2580 (1. Februar 2018)

Bei Polaris sind es immer die selben User die bashen.
Zum Glück habe ich da viele schon auf ignore. ^^
Und Vega 10 ist selbst für mich als AMD-Fan ein Debakel, wobei ich Vega 56 gar nicht so schlecht finde.

AMD ist auf dem richtigen Weg, wie ich davor schon oft geschrieben hatte.

Und es ist auch gut, dass sie dort wieder stark geworden sind, wo sie es schon einmal waren, im CPU-Bereich.
Anders hätte man es bei AMD auch gar nicht machen können.
Mit deutlich geringeren Ressourcen, als im direkten Vergleich Intel, die wie ein Gigant vom Umsatz/Gewinn her wirken, haben sie eine neue und sehr effektive Architektur mit ZEN geschaffen.

Eher ist das peinlich für Intel, dass sie bei ihrer Größe nicht mehr erreicht haben. ^^

Und der GPU-Bereich wird auch wieder werden, wenn sie den ähnlich pushen wie bei ZEN.
Aber dafür müssen wir wie bei ZEN AMD schon Zeit geben, mindestens 5 Jahre.




yummycandy schrieb:


> ...., obwohl ich das persönlich überhaupt nicht schlimm finde.


Das ist aber ausgerechnet die Komponente im PC wo sich für viele ein Upgrade lohnen würde.
Und hier hat Nvidia, aber auch der Mining-Wahnsinn, dass Preisgefüge völlig verzerrt und nach Oben gezogen.
Bei jeder anderen Komponente im PC wäre mir die Situation auch halbwegs egal, aber ausgerechnet bei den GPUs. 

Ich hoffe stark, dass Intel in den GPU-Markt mit einsteigt, und Nvidia endlich vom hohen Ross stößt.
AMD ist dafür aktuell einfach zu schwach...


----------



## yummycandy (1. Februar 2018)

HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Wichtig für AMD grad ist: Rein in die Märkte Notebooks und Server.



Und vor allem in die OEM-Märkte! Da ist auf lange Sicht ne Menge zu holen. Btw. Workstations mit Threadripper/EPYC wären auch nicht übel.
Die OEM-Hersteller wollen wohl alle ein paar Produkte herstellen. Müssen nur noch der Absatz und die Angebote dementsprechend gut sein.


----------



## Obstundgemuese (1. Februar 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nur interessiert das angebliche moderne Featureset einfach niemanden, mehr V-ram ist bisher nicht durchgeschlagen und auch Freesync/Gsync sind Randerscheinungen.
> Ich spiele aktuell  mit ner Vega56 auf einem G-sync Predator mit bis zu 180 Hertz, so wichtig ist dieses Feature nicht, zumindest meine Meinung..



Dein ernst?!?! Freesync/Gsync sind Randerscheinungen?!?! Für mich ist Freesync der Hauptgrund für eine AMD Karte. Überhaupt ist variable Synchronisierung doch einer der großen Vorzüge am PC. Ich möchte ohne Freesync/Gsync nicht mehr sein. Ohne Synchronisation ist es einfach deutlich schlechter. Auch im höheren Hz Bereich. Habe ich alles schon hinter mir.

Und dass du jetzt angeblich auch noch eine Vega 56 haben willst ist ja wohl der Abschuss. Nachdem du in einem anderen Post bereits behauptet  hast "*3x 1080, 4x1070, 1x RX Vega64, 2x1080 Ti und eine Titan V*" zu haben. Sicherlich. Jetzt auch noch eine 56. Kein Mensch glaubt das mehr. Man kann es nur wiederholen. Mach mal ein Photo. Ansonsten ist das alles nur heiße Luft von dir


----------



## Chicien (1. Februar 2018)

"Dass das Mining nicht sonderlich nachhaltig für das Geschäft ist, scheint auch AMD zu ahnen, denn da geht man auf das Thema gar nicht groß ein, obwohl es für ca. ein Drittel des Umsatzwachstums verantwortlich war. Vielleicht wäre sogar noch mehr drin gewesen, wenn die Knappheit nicht wäre. AMD bestätigt zwar, dass man gerne mehr Chips produzieren lassen würde, die Kapazitäten der Partner aber beschränkt sind. Daran soll sich auch 2018 erst einmal nichts ändern. Spieler müssen also weiter mit hohen Preisen rechnen, von denen AMD auch ein Stück weit profitiert."

Wenn ich das lese lässt AMD gerade in Ihrer GPU-Abteilung wieder einen wichtigen Punkt aus und das ist Verfügbarkeit.
Man muss nur nachsehen wieviele Costum-Hersteller Nvidia hat und wie Wenige davon Radeons herstellen. AMD hat da nur 3 Hersteller die auf Radeons spezialisiert sind und das wären Sapphire, XFX  und PowerColor. OK da gibt es auch noch HIS aber die findet man nicht  bei jedem Händler. Für mich ist auch das beste Beispiel das AMD einfach nicht genug Grafikchips produzieren kann der Release der RX 480 wo es lange dauerte bis diese mal in vernünftigen Mengen und von namhaften Costum-Hersteller verfügbar waren wurden sie aber dann schon wieder vom Markt genommen und durch den Mining-Boom gab es den Nachfolger die RX 580 sogut wie nicht für Gamer zu kaufen. Das leidige Lied zieht sich mit Vega fort und die Preise dazu die Spieler dann zahlen sollen sind Wucher und Abzocke.
Soviel zum Thema "Nachhaltiger Gamermarkt" und wie wichtig diese doch sind.

Ich bin froh das ich letztes Jahr im Oktober noch eine Geforce ergattert habe zu einem vernünftigen Preis und das ich eine Geforce jetzt zum Erstenmal habe liegt an AMD weil denen die Gamer eben NICHT wichtig sind und diese ja man schön über den Tisch ziehen kann was Nvidia zwar auch tut aber diese stellen wenigstens genug Karten her und beliefern ja den Markt schon länger wo AMD einfach gewaltig hinterher hinkt und ohne den Mining-Boom hätte AMD auch in diesem Bericht wieder Miese!

Ich finde das Schlimme daran das Nvidia sozusagen das Monopol im Gaming-GPU-Markt hat und wir werden das wieder sehen mit teuren Preisen mit der nächsten GPU-Generation.


----------



## matty2580 (1. Februar 2018)

Ja, auch im CPU-Markt war bisher AMD die Techies wie Robert Hallock von AMD uns nennt, nicht wirklich wichtig.



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Robert Hallock: Ich stimme dir hundertprozentig zu. Wobei es interessant ist, dass die Techies die lautstärksten Anwender sind. Und viele verstehen nicht, dass es für jeden von ihnen 50 andere gibt, die sich ein Komplettsystem im Elektronikmarkt kaufen.


Interview mit AMD: "Ryzen ist die erste Wahl fur euer nachstes Upgrade"

Dabei darf man aber auch nicht vergessen, dass der OEM-Markt ungleich größer ist, nach Hallock 1:50.
Und dabei ist noch nicht einmal der Bereich Data-Center oder Konsolenchips mit in Hallocks Betrachtung.

Ich weiß, die User hier hören es nicht gerne, aber wir sind (leider) "unwichtig" für AMD im Verhältnis zu den anderen Märkten.
Und es war gut das AMD sich neu ausgerichtet hat, abseits von uns, weil es sonst AMD heute nicht mehr geben würde.

Macht also BITTE AMD keinen Vorwurf daraus, dass sie den richtigen Weg eingeschlagen haben um zu überleben.
Der Fokus auf ZEN war RICHTIG, und nicht falsch.

Und keine Panik, auch im GPU-Bereich werden sie zurückschlagen.
Die Investitionen in ATI wurden bis heute nicht eingespielt, da ATI völlig überteuert gekauft wurde.
Allein das wird den Vorstand motivieren die GPU-Sparte wieder zu stärken.
Nur dauert das etwas bis eine GPU-Offensive Früchte trägt, viele Jahre.
Und bis dahin ist hoffentlich Intel als 3. Anbieter im Markt angekommen, und Nvidia bekommt von 2 Seiten Gegenfeuer. 
In ca. 5 Jahren sieht der GPU-Markt dann ganz anders aus. ^^


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. Februar 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> MHalten wir uns doch ans PCGH Fazit. Wer damals aktuelle Leistung braucht nimmt die 1060, wer Zukunftssicherheit und später auch noch gute Leistung braucht die 580, Punkt aus Ende.



Ah und das hat sich inwiefern bewahrheitet? Braucht man heute mehr als 6GB für die Leistungsklasse einer RX480/1060? Nö.
Wo hat sich die Zukunftssicherheit wegen dem angeblich so großen Vorsprung unter neuen API´s in die Realität umgesetzt? Ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, mehr nicht.
PCGH misst GTX 1060 und RX580 auf einem Niveau, die GTX 1060 ist in Full HD sogar minimal (ohne Einfluss von OpenCL) vorne, die RX480 weiter zurück.



> immer dein ständiges schlecht gerede.



Eher eine neutrale, realistische Einschätzung ohne Präferenzen, oder was glaubst du wo die Gründe für AMD´s schlechten Polaris Absatz liegen?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Kläre uns doch mal auf, aber bitte mit Belegen, wie du zu solchen Behauptungen kommst?



AMD hat Polaris mit 2,7 facher Effizienz beworben und rausgekommen sind 1,6 fach und zwar genau in dem Szenario das AMD angegeben hat.
Sie haben nur einfach die GPU alleine ohne V-ram gegen die 270x gestellt.



> Jede Polaris Karte die produziert wird, wird umgehend auch verkauft und bei VEGA gibt es keine Liefeschwierigkeiten,



Na klar, bei Vega gibt es keine Lieferschwierigkeiten, immer am AMD verteidigen was, was anderes kommt nicht für dich in Frage.
Die Aussagen der Boardpartner, Wallossek etc.. vergessen wir dann mal einfach, sind bestimmt alles Schwätzer.


> So jetzt bitte deine Belege



Deine "Belege" sind herzallerliebst. 
Wurde schon zur Genüge ausdiskutiert, warum Vega so schlecht lieferbar ist, keine Customs kommen etc.
Das ist nicht erst seit Dezember so, sondern seit August...



Don-71 schrieb:


> sie konnten also gar nicht wissen, dass ihnen Vega dermaßen aus der Hand gerissen wird



Klar, AMD kann nicht mal die üblichen Mengen zu einem Release zum angedachten Preis liefern und lässt Boardpartner monatelang im Regen stehen.
Da werden AMD wohl die Wafer vom Laster gestohlen.
Du lebst wirklich ein wenig in einer Fan-Blase.



Obstundgemuese schrieb:


> AMD hat jedenfalls die beste Ausgangslage seit langem. Seit sehr langer Zeit wenn ich so darüber nachdenke. Auch wenn es bei den Grafikkarten etwas zwickt.



AMD hat was CPU´s angeht seit langem wieder eine gute Ausgangslage, aber bei GPU´s zwickt es nicht nur, sondern dort hängt man mittlerweile da wie zu Zeiten bei der CPU bei Bulldozer und hat für 2018 bis Mitte 2019 kein einziges neues Produkt für Gaming angekündigt und will wohl Polaris und Vega 10 solange mitnehmen, was aus meiner Sicht abseits von den Konsolen nicht gut gehen wird und man den Verkauf vermutlich teilweise einstellen muss weil es sich nicht mehr lohnt.



> Und die GPU Sparte wird sich schon bessern. Vielleicht nicht in Kürze. Aber doch absehbar.



Wo ist das denn absehbar? Ich sehe da wenig und AMD hat auch keine richtige Roadmap wie früher noch.



Obstundgemuese schrieb:


> Dein ernst?!?! Freesync/Gsync sind Randerscheinungen?!?! Für mich ist Freesync der Hauptgrund für eine AMD Karte.



Als ob darauf jemand abseits von Nerds achten würde und bei meiner Aussage gings auch weniger darum einen Bezug zur subjektiven Sichtweise darzustellen, sondern die Akzeptanz und Notwendigkeit dieser Features auf den gesamten Markt zu projezieren.



> Und dass du jetzt angeblich auch noch eine Vega 56 haben willst ist ja wohl der Abschuss.




Du weißt halt nicht was ich so "arbeite" .
Kannst demnächst ja bei meinem Youtubechannel vorbeischauen, verlinke ich in der Signatur.


----------



## Chicien (1. Februar 2018)

@Schaffe89
Da bin ich auch Deiner Meinung was du im letzten Post geschrieben hast und zu Polaris und jetzt auch mit Vega hat doch AMD eh die Gamer verkohlt!

Wie ich auch schon in anderen Threads geschrieben habe bin ich seit der 300er Serie und Fiji von AMD enttäuscht in Sachen GPU. HBM ist für mich eine Fehlentscheidung und Fehlentwicklung für den Gamermarkt da schlecht produzierbar und zu teuer. Die 380 war keine Steigerung zur 280 wie auch die 580 zur 480. Die Preispolitik bei AMD ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal war. Ich hatte die ganze Zeit gedacht das nur Nvidia der Übeltäter ist für steigende Preise im GPU-Markt aber AMD ist da ja noch schlimmer da sie GPU´s viel später auf den Markt bringen, ineffizienter sind und dann noch so unverschämt sind dann mehr Geld zu nehmen als der Konkurrent der schon länger GPU´s auf den Markt gebracht hat.

Nvidia bringt wenigstens so ca alle 2 Jahre eine neue Gen die auch mehr Leistung bringt gegenüber der Alten. Ich hatte eine 280X die mir Jahrelang gute Dienste geleistet hat. Die 380 dann war doch Murks! Die RX 480 war ganz akzeptabel aber schnell wieder vom Markt verschwunden das AMD dann eine übertaktete RX 480 gebracht hat und diese einfach RX 580 nennt. Keine nennenswerte Steigerung sondern nur um wieder über 300€ für eine schwache Mittelklasse-Karte zu nehmen.

Es gibt keine 90er und keine X-Versionen mehr von AMD seit der 400er Serie und es werden dann solche Schlagwörter wie Fury und Vega eingeführt aber die Modelle werden als Weniger von AMD. Vega 64 und Vega 56 heute, früher 290 + 290X, 280 und 280X da konnte man noch wählen ob man etwas mehr Geld ausgeben wollte für ein paar mehr Shader und Leistung. 

AMD hat in den letzten Jahren seit der 300er Serie ihr Portfolio in Sachen GPU´s stark reduziert wo sie früher noch viele Modelle gebracht hatten haben sie heute nur wenige Modelle und schaffen es da noch nichtmal dann den Markt zu Bedienen. Wenn man dann liest das AMD noch mehr Geld hätte machen können durch den Mining-Boom aber diese nicht mehr produzieren wollen ja dann hängt wohl AMD gerne im Keller rum und will kein Geld verdienen denn darauf sind alle Unternehmen aus auf Profit!


----------



## matty2580 (1. Februar 2018)

Ninendo fällt mir da auf Anhieb ein.
Sie hätten deutlch mehr Switch verkaufen können in den letzten Monaten, besonders auch vom Classic Mini, SNES Mini, u.s.w.
Ähnlich sieht es bei den SSDs aus, wo dass P/L-Verhältnis seit Jahren stagniert, oder RAM für den PC.
Natürlich sind Unternehmen auf Profit (normalerweise) aus.
Aber wir leben gerade in Zeiten wo das oft nicht der Fall ist......

In der Martwirtschaft ist maximaler Umsatz kein Automatismus.
Viel besser ist es wenn man als Firma dem Kunden den Preis diktieren kann, und den "Markt" direkt steuert. ^^
Nvidia, Apple, Intel (früher), Nintendo, u.s.w. sind da Bsp. für viele.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Februar 2018)

@ Schaffe89

Du solltest mich korrekt zitieren und nicht einen auf Ede Schnitzler machen, die Boardpartner sagen sie bekommen keine Chips, aber auffällig ist, dass sie alle auf AMDs Frontier mit dem Finger zeigen, die verfügbar ist und an der AMD weit mehr selber verdient, als an einer Boardpartner Karte und Apple hat auch genug VEGAs.
Höre  einfach auf Fake News zu verbreiten, AMD kann seine gesamte VEGA Produktion praktisch vom Band im Moment zu Frontier Preisen verkaufen und bedient anscheinend darüber hinaus nur Apple als Vertragspartner.
Ist monetär gesehen ein kluger Schachzug beim momentanen Mining Boom auf Vega, da die Miner die Frontier Preise bezahlen.


----------



## Chicien (1. Februar 2018)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Ninendo fällt mir da auf Anhieb ein.
> Sie hätten deutlch mehr Switch verkaufen können in den letzten Monaten, besonders auch vom Classic Mini, SNES Mini, u.s.w.
> Ähnlich sieht es bei den SSDs aus, wo dass P/L-Verhältnis seit Jahren stagniert, oder RAM für den PC.
> Natürlich sind Unternehmen auf Profit (normalerweise) aus.
> ...



Sehr gute und einleuchtende Argumente. Gerade die RAM-Preise sind da ein Beispiel da man ja gelesen hat das die Hersteller trotz großer Nachfrage die Produktion nicht erhöhen wollen.

Warum hast du bei Intel früher in Klammern geschrieben? Wegen Ryzen?
Bei Ryzen finde ich hat AMD einen guten Job gemacht und bei ersten Anlaufschwierigkeiten bei Release danach aber die Produktionslinien verbessert und die Marge erhöht und der Markt zeigt doch das die Ryzen gut gehen und die Preise seit Release gesunken sind für eine Ryzen-CPU. So verkauft man seine Produkte und gewinnt auch Marktanteile und bringt Intel endlich wieder in Bedrängnis und da kann man AMD endlich wieder als Konkurrent bezeichnen.

Nur beim GPU-Markt ist bei AMD einiges schief gelaufen und das wird vertuscht und sich auch nicht eingestanden das AMD seit Jahren eine Fehlentwicklung und Fehlentscheidung durchläuft. Zum Glück gab es für AMD den Mining-Boom denn wie gesagt wären sie wieder in den Miesen.


----------



## matty2580 (1. Februar 2018)

Die Klammer ist deshalb da, weil Intel durch AMD heute ordentlich Pfeffer untern Hintern bekommt, und die Marktmacht nicht mehr ausnutzen kann. ^^

Da seht ihr einmal wieder, wie wichtig ernsthafte Konkurrenz ist.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Februar 2018)

Was läuft denn monetär schief bei AMD im GPU Geschäft, praktisch alle Karten außer 560 und 550 werden AMD aus der Hand gerissen und bei VEGA wollen sie durch ihre eigene Frontier, halt auch etwas vom Mining Kuchen abhaben, normales Geschätsgebaren, die High End Gamer spielen im Moment bei AMD eben nicht die Hauptrolle.


----------



## Chicien (1. Februar 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Schaffe89
> 
> Du solltest mich korrekt zitieren und nicht einen auf Ede Schnitzler machen, die Boardpartner sagen sie bekommen keine Chips, aber auffällig ist, dass sie alle auf AMDs Frontier mit dem Finger zeigen, die verfügbar ist und an der AMD weit mehr selber verdient, als an einer Boardpartner Karte und Apple hat auch genug VEGAs.
> Höre  einfach auf Fake News zu verbreiten, AMD kann seine gesamte VEGA Produktion praktisch vom Band im Moment zu Frontier Preisen verkaufen und bedient anscheinend darüber hinaus nur Apple als Vertragspartner.
> Ist monetär gesehen ein kluger Schachzug beim momentanen Mining Boom auf Vega, da die Miner die Frontier Preise bezahlen.



Ich möchte mich nicht einmischen da du @Schaffe89 angeschrieben hast aber die Vega FE lag doch die ganze Zeit wie Blei in den Regalen und der Preis war auch gesunken beim Release von ca 1200€ bis zuletzt unter 1000€.
Der Grund warum eine Vega 56 von Sapphire 798€ kostet die eine UVP von 399€ hat liegt daran das AMD nicht genügend Vega-Chips an die Hersteller liefert und Priorität da eben Apple hat diese zu Beliefern.
Es kommt nicht von ungefähr das ASUS und MSI keine Vegas produzieren denn AMD kann einfach nicht liefern und ich finde man kann nicht alles auf den Mining-Boom schieben denn dieser betrifft eher die 580 aber nicht Vega!


----------



## Don-71 (1. Februar 2018)

Es gibt Recherchen von Journalisten dazu und beim Mining irrst du dich, schau dich mal in Mining Foren um, auch gab es genügend Artikel zu VEGA und Mining hier und auf CB, dass die VEGA mit den richtigen Tunings, alles beim Mining in den Schatten stellt.
Klar wurde die FE nicht so häufig gekauft, als es noch die normalen VEGA zu 60% des Preises gab, die hat jetzt AMD durch die Nichtbelieferung der Boardpartner aber aus dem Geschäft genommen, wer eine VEGA zum Minen haben will, muss jetzt eine FE bezahlen und die ist komischerweise verfügbar.
Ist eigentlich ganz logisch.

AMDs Radeon RX Vega zieht Nvidias Titan V im Monero-Mining davon
Crimson 17.10.2: Bis zu 50% mehr Fps in Destiny 2, 12 GPUs fur Minung und Tuning fur AC Origins und Wolfenstein 2
AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 in Ethereum: Optimiert effizienter als Radeon RX 580


----------



## matty2580 (1. Februar 2018)

Mit CB-Links kann man mich nicht beeindrucken, da die Seite für mich nicht mehr seriös ist.
Planet3dnow, oder 3dcenter, golem, u.s.w. dagegen wären für mich ok.

Und was das 3dcenter dazu meint, hatte ich ja schon verlinkt.

Abgesehen davon ist es ja auch gar nicht so schlimm, wenn wir hier erkennen dass AMD Vega 10 nicht genug produzieren lassen kann.
Sie sind trotzdem auf dem richtigen Kurs, raus aus den Miesen, und hin zu gesunden Gewinnen.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Februar 2018)

Ich habe dir drei Links von PCGH eingestellt dann eben noch einen von planet3dnow.

AMDs Vega der neue Star am Krypto-Mining-Himmel | Planet 3DNow!
How to mine CryptoNight based crypto currencies with Radeon RX Vega 56/64 GPUs – Gandalph3000


----------



## matty2580 (1. Februar 2018)

Die Links geben an, dass Vega 10 gut für einige Kryptowährungen ist.
Daraus kann man aber NICHT automatisch schlussfolgern das AMD Vega 10 in Massen verkauft.

Warum verbeißt du dich so in das Thema?
Ist das so unerträglich für dich, dass Vega 10 nicht in Massen an die Miner verkauft wird?

Freue dich doch lieber über die News hier, dass AMD auf gutem Kurs ist, anders als in den vielen Jahren davor.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Februar 2018)

VEGA war von Ende August bis Ende November durchgängig zumindestens bei Mindfactory erhältlich, wenn man 3 Monate eine normale Nachfrage befriedigen kann, erschließt sich mir nicht warum man das die nächsten Monate nicht können sollte, die AMD Referenzkarten VEGA 64 und 56 wurden ja auch von Saphire, XFX und co geliefert, warum soll sich das plötzlich ändern, wenn es um Custonm Karten geht, außer es gibt einen Grund dafür?
Die Produktion kann es schlecht sein, wenn man für mehrere Monate Karten liefern kann, also muss es andere Gründe haben und VEGA ist erst seit diesen Mining Bekanntmachungen vom Markt verschwunden. 
Von August bis November war noch zu hören die Boardpartner stehen in den Startlöcher, bei vielen Magazinen gab es Reviews zu den Boardpartner Karten im Oktober und November und jetzt sollen sie knall auf Fall nicht liefern können, obwohl sie das vorher konnten (wenn auch nicht die riesen Mengen) und obwohl Boardpartner Karten vorgestellt wurden.

Tut mir leid, da halte ich die Mining Erklärung mit der verfügbaren FE für wesentlich schlüssiger, AMD will bei der VEGA 10 m.M. nach am Mining Boom durch die FE auch etwas verdienen, insoweit keine Chips für die Boardpartner und die verfügbaren Chips weden mit der FE produziert.


----------



## matty2580 (1. Februar 2018)

Man merkt das du eindeutig pro AMD bist, bin ich ja auch.
Aber irgendwie fehlt mir in deinen Posts etwas Freude über diese News, dass es AMD besser geht.

Statt dessen verbeißt du dich irgendwie in diese Vega 10 Geschichte.

Ich kenne keine genaue Datenlage zu den Vega 10 Verkäufen, und "geister" ständig auf entsprechenden Seiten rum.
Bekannt ist mir nur die schlechte Liefersituation vieler Händler in Europa, aber auch den USA.
D.h. die Händler haben eigentlich keine Schuld an den hohen Preisen, weil sie kaum GPUs zum verkaufen haben.
Und die wenigen die sie verkaufen können geben sie natürlich zu völlig überhöhten Preisen ab.
Irgendwie müssen sie ja Geld verdienen.

Und mir fehlt auch die Motivation mehr aus den News zu interpretieren als da wirklich steht.
Später wenn die Datenlage da eindeutiger ist, können wir gerne weiter diskutieren.

gn8


----------



## yummycandy (1. Februar 2018)

@matty,

guck mal hier: 6 Months Later: What do Manufacturers Think of Mining? | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks
Es beleuchtet die derzeitige Situation ein bissl und benennt auch die (vermeintlichen) Ursachen.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Februar 2018)

Du verstehst da irgend etwas falsch, ich freue mich sehr für das AMD Ergebnis, ich habe es oft genug ähnlich vorraus gesagt gegen eine bestimmte Klientel hier im Forum, die AMD nur basht.

Trotzdem gehe ich Behauptungen, hier die von dem ewig bashenden Rollora und auch Anderen gerne auf den Grund und es interessiert mich auch persönlich warum VEGA nicht verfügbar ist.
Wie gesagt das Produktionsargument überzeugt mich nicht, auch deshalb weil AMD/ Globalfoundries bis jetzt überhaupt keine Schwierigkeiten mit dem Samsung 14nm Prozess hatten, weder bei Ryzen noch bei Polaris und das soll jetzt plötzlich bei VEGA alles anders sein, schwer zu glauben, insoweit überzeugt mich die Mining Theorie wesentlich mehr.


----------



## matty2580 (1. Februar 2018)

@yummycandy:
Dein Link bestätigt noch einmal teilweise meine Vermutungen, und auch die Darstellung im 3dcenter mit "Mining Isn’t the Primary Supply Limiter".

Wobei man hier wieder viel Schuld auf HBM2 schiebt, und die aktuell schlechte (GDD)RAM-Lage. Aber auch das Argument überzeugt mich nicht wirklich, da Nvidia von Anfang an, seit über einem Jahr, keine Probleme mit HBM2 zu haben scheint beim GV100.

Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn es eine ähnliche Fake-News wie bei TSMCs angeblicher Kapazitätsbeschränkung ist, wo sich herausgestellt hat dass TSMC sehr wohl deutlich mehr GPUs produzieren könnte, jetzt schon deutlich mehr Mining-Chips als GPUs.

Jetzt aber wirklich gn8
Mir fallen gleich die Augen zu, und was viel schlimmer ist der Alkohol ist alle. ^^


----------



## Mango2Go (1. Februar 2018)

Radeon RX Vega GPUs are next to impossible to buy: Is AMD hitting pause or simply prioritizing Frontier Edition? - TechSpot (Ich denke die werden recht haben... Ist zwar ein echt mieser Move gegenüber Gamern, aber da es halt keinen Unterschied macht ob die Miner jetzt alle Vega 64 Karten kaufen oder AMD einfach keine baut könnt ichs irgendwie nachvollziehen. Und sind wir mal ehrlich, eigentlich sind die Vega Karten echt in Ordnung (Wenn nicht gerade Miningpreise Regel sind), ich hab selber eine und bin hoch zufrieden. Aber selbst wenn Vega gut ist (oder wenn Fälle wie Forza 7 und Wolfenstein Regel wären) würden die leute Vega nicht kaufen... Dann wäre plötzlich wieder das Stromargument 50x so wichtig wie jetzt. (War ja bei der 290x damals auch so).
So jedenfalls hoffe ich (soweit man das was da steht glaubt) dass das zumindest deine Frage in teilen beantwortet, ich halts auf jeden Fall für recht warscheinlich.


----------



## HudsonTheReal (1. Februar 2018)

Obstundgemuese schrieb:


> Und dass du jetzt angeblich auch noch eine Vega 56 haben willst ist ja wohl der Abschuss. Nachdem du in einem anderen Post bereits behauptet  hast "*3x 1080, 4x1070, 1x RX Vega64, 2x1080 Ti und eine Titan V*" zu haben. Sicherlich. Jetzt auch noch eine 56. Kein Mensch glaubt das mehr. Man kann es nur wiederholen. Mach mal ein Photo. Ansonsten ist das alles nur heiße Luft von dir



Der Schaffe wieder..... 

Der will nur spielen 

Geschwätz halt 



yummycandy schrieb:


> Und vor allem in die OEM-Märkte! Da ist auf lange Sicht ne Menge zu holen. Btw. Workstations mit Threadripper/EPYC wären auch nicht übel.
> Die OEM-Hersteller wollen wohl alle ein paar Produkte herstellen. Müssen nur noch der Absatz und die Angebote dementsprechend gut sein.



Hatte überlegt es noch dazuzuschreiben aber war schreibfaul aber ja... natürlich hast Du Recht. In diesem Markt steckt ein Haufen Kohle...

Ich hoffe AMD wird nicht wieder behindert durch Intels illegales Verhalten was ich nicht so ganz glauben kann...

Menschen sind doch sehr oft sehr verlogen und wenn es darum geht Macht abzugeben kennen viele keine Grenzen... :/


----------



## Rollora (1. Februar 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Steve von HArdware Unboxed hat sich ziemlich in die Sache reingekniet und von allen Boardpartnern das gleiche gehört, AMD liefert nicht an sie, sondern legt lieber ihre eigene Frontier auf, da sie daran wesentlich mehr verdienen, also kann es schon mal nicht mangelnde Käufer für die Frontier geben, oder ein Absatzproblem geben!


Natürlich kann es das. Das schließt sich doch nicht aus. Man kann also vielleicht 5000 Chips im Monat liefern, die verwendet halt lieber AMD selbst für ihre 1000€ Frontier, statt sie für 100€ an die Grafikkartenhersteller weiterzugeben. Letztlich sinds so oder so zu wenig, von daher versucht AMD aus dieser Situation das beste zu machen. Es sei ihnen vergönnt, aber zu sagen es gäbe kein Absatzproblem ist absoluter Nonsense. Der FE Markt ist halt doch etwas größer als gedacht, aber der war sowieso immer minimalst geplant und auf wenige hundert bis tausend Stück pro Monat ausgelegt. Wenn man jetzt mit der Geringen Produktion diesen Kanal grad befüllen kann ist das gut. Aber das heißt trotzdem nicht, dass man GENUG Produziert. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Und die VEGA Produktion wurde lange vor dem Erscheinen festgelegt, da AMD die Wafer bei GLoFo buchen muss, sie konnten also gar nicht wissen, dass ihnen Vega dermaßen aus der Hand gerissen wird und sie hatten ja Boardpartner an der Hand, die VEGA als Karte verkaufen wollten oder wollen, sonst gäbe es ja keine Custom VEGAs.


Das Problem bei Vega ist aber nach wie vor nicht der Chip selbst, sondern die Fertigung samt HBM.


matty2580 schrieb:


> Es war also ein Gerücht, was wieder einmal falsch war, dass TSMC keine Kapazitäten mehr hat.
> Und Samsung hat bestimmt auch noch Kapazität offen, wenn Nvidia dort mehr Chips produzieren lassen möchte.


Natürlich hat man keine Kapazitäten mehr: denn sowohl Vega als auch Polaris als auch die Nvidia Chips sind kaum lieferbar. Also KEINE der genannten Chips sind Lieferbar. Somit ist das nicht nur AMD Problem, es ist auch ein Nvidia Problem - und somit ist ursprünglich das PRoblem, dass die Produktion nicht hoch genug ausfällt. Die Bestellmenge wirds wohl nicht sein, schließlich hatte man jetzt 1 Jahr Zeit zu reagieren. Es gibt wohl Chips die Priorisiert werden seitens TSMC und vorallem der RAM-Hersteller


Don-71 schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber auch, dass AMD an einer Frontier  wesentlich mehr Geld verdient, als an einer VEGA von z.B. Asus, insoweit  macht AMDs Verhalten schon Sinn, Frage ist halt wie weit sie damit die  Boardpartner verägern oder Strafe zahlen müssen.
> Scheint sich aber zu lohnen, die gesamt Produktion eher selber über die  Frontier zu verkaufen und nur die vertraglichen zugesagten Einheiten an  Apple zu liefern.


Man kann AMD natürlich nicht vorwerfen, dass sie Geld verdienen wollen. Eigentlich wollen wir hier alle, das AMD das tut und somit für den Wettbewerb gerüstet ist.
Aber es handelt sich hier insgesamt trotzdem um sehr geringe Mengen.





geist4711 schrieb:


> mal sehen wie es in zukunft ausschaut mit den kommenden CPU's und was  sich in den nächsten 2jahren bei den GPU's tut, nachdem in der führung  ja einige stühle gerückt wurden.


Bevor du diese Veränderung bemerkst vergehen eher 4-5 Jahre. 2 Jahre sind viel zu wenig für so komplexe Entwicklungen





HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Es wird immer so schlecht bzgl. Vega und  GraKas von AMD allgemein gesprochen aber man sollte mal ein paar Facts  nicht vergessen:
> 
> 1. Martkanteil nur ca. 30%. Ist das wirklich so? Wenn man XBox,  Playstation und Sonstige dazuzählt, dann sieht das Bild ganz anders  aus.


Das stimmt natürlich. Das ist halt dann die Frage worauf man hinaus will. Finanziell bringen die Konsolendeals wenig Marge.
Nvidia  hat hier natürlich im PC Bereich trotzdem den besseren Stand, weil  jedes Spiel das für PC Entwickelt wird für Nvidia mehr optimiert wird  als für AMD (ausnahme AMD gesponserte Titel). Denn: ein Hersteller  optimiert wohl für die GPUs die 80% der Spieler haben eher, als für die  20%. Es ist allerdings sehr schade, dass der Effekt der Low-Level  Konsolenoptimierungen bei AMD ausbleibt. Dann hätte man einen besseren  Stand bei PC Spielen.
Auch Finanziell steht man schlecht da und die  seit Jahren abgemagerte Treiber und Hersteller-Supportabteilung ist eben  zu schwach um alle Spiele von Release an ordentlich zu supporten.  Weshalb Benchmarks bei Release eines Spiels (und da zählt es  Marketingwirksam) immer Nvidia vorne sehen werden. Das wird sich auch in  2-3 Jahren nicht ändern.
Wenn es also um den PC Markt geht, hilft es  AMD wenig auf vielen Hochzeiten zu tanzen. Nvidia ist ja auch in der  Switch drin. Und in Autos.


HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> 2. Mittlerweile ist AMD / Vega überall präsent. Von Apple, Intel, Sony, MS, RavenRidge, usw.


Es gibt überall Angebote mit Vega, das stimmt. Aber nicht  immer weils so ne gute GPU ist (ist sie nicht), sondern weils keine  Alternative gibt. In Konsolen etwa, in RavenRidge. Bei Apple die mit  Nvidia grad wenig zu tun haben wollen. Intel die auch eher daran  interessiert sind AMD zu unterstützen als Nvidia (und weil sie selbst  keine bessere Lösung haben).
Schauen wir mal und hoffen wir, dass das  AMD hilft. Aber leider sind die Deals entweder an geringe Absatzzahlen  gebunden (Apple, Intel... beides eher Randgruppenprodukte) oder an  geringe Margen. Natürlich steigert man so den Vega-Marktanteil. Weil man  ihn überall reinpresst. Eine gute GPU wirds trotzdem nicht.


HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> 3. Interessant wird es wenn AMD Notebooks mit Raven Ridge in der Breite verfügbar sein werden.


Das stimmt. Vorallem die CPU Performance in 15W Ultrabooks (s. Test bei CB) freut mich


HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> 3a) Zum Einen kann nVidia hier in der Breite durch RavenRidge noch sehr stark zurückgedrängt werden.
> 
> 3b) Im oberen Segment kann nVidia durch Vega in den Intel APUs auch noch sehr stark zurückgedrängt werden.


Stimmt. Je nachdem wie groß der Markt für Highend-GPU  Ultrabooks ist. Ich schätze das als eher kleinen Markt ein, aber kann  mich gerne auch irren.


HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Fazit: Das sieht nicht so schlecht aus. Klar ... AMD hat die GraKas  schleifen lassen. Klaro. Man kann nicht eine neue Architektur entwickeln  und gleichzeitig voll mit nVidia mithalten. Deshalb war die Strategie  die unteren Segmente in der Breite zu besetzen evtl. gar nicht so blöd.  Das wird sich aber alles noch zeigen.
> 
> Und bei PinnacleRidge bin ich sehr gespannt. Mehr Takt, mehr  Speichertakt, leichte Verbesserungen/Optimierungen könnten richtig gut  werden. Der erste Ryzen war der erste Schuss und die erste Produktion  auf dem 14nm-"Band". Der 2600 soll 200 MHz mehr Takt bekommen. Ich wette  der 2600X bekommt deutlich mehr, weil der das enge Korsett von 65W TDP  nicht halten muss. Das ist zur Zeit sehr spannend.
> 
> Wichtig für AMD grad ist: Rein in die Märkte Notebooks und Server. Ab  dann gehts flott voran. Wird schon jetzt spannend. Die Gewinner sind die  (AMD-)Kunden.


AMD hat natürlich gerade erst angefangen ihre  Produkte überall auszurollen. Die richtig großen Sprünge kommen erst.  Man ist in keinem Markt so richtig angekommen bislang, das kommt erst  mit der breiteren Verfügbarkeit und Marketing. Außerdem müssen die  Strukturen (Support und Co.) im Serverbereich erst aufgebaut werden. Da  greifen 99% der Serverbetreiber erst zu, wenn AMD sich hier etwas an Ruf  erarbeitet hat. Auch hier ist es ein riesen Vorteil, dass man nur einen  CPU Die braucht für alles, denn auch so kann AMD die Versorgung besser  sicherstellen als früher.





matty2580 schrieb:


> Eher ist das peinlich für Intel, dass sie bei ihrer Größe nicht mehr erreicht haben. ^^



Es ist in der Tat verwunderlich wie sehr Intel sich zurückgelehnt hat. Vorallem bei der Architektur. Offenbar hat mans beim Prozess übersehen. Die 10nm hätten ja schon 2015 kommen sollen und damit auch Cannonlake 8 Kerner. Dem ist offenbar nicht so und wir haben die Situation, dass AMD aufholen konnte.





matty2580 schrieb:


> Der Fokus auf ZEN war RICHTIG, und nicht falsch.



Natürlich war er richtig. Das sollte jedem der bis 5 zählen kann klar sein.
GPU Hersteller mit 80% Marktanteil und völlig überzogenen Preisen: 2Mrd Quartalsumsatz
CPU Hersteller mit 80% Marktanteil und seit 20 Jahren stabilen Preisen: 16 Mrd Quartalsumsatz. 

Es sollte jedem klar werden, wo mehr Geld zu holen ist.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Was läuft denn monetär schief bei AMD im GPU  Geschäft, praktisch alle Karten außer 560 und 550 werden AMD aus der  Hand gerissen und bei VEGA wollen sie durch ihre eigene Frontier, halt  auch etwas vom Mining Kuchen abhaben, normales Geschätsgebaren, die High  End Gamer spielen im Moment bei AMD eben nicht die Hauptrolle.


Highendgamer spielen seit Jahren keine Rolle mehr, man hat ja auch keine Highendkarte mehr.





matty2580 schrieb:


> Mit CB-Links kann man mich nicht beeindrucken, da die Seite für mich nicht mehr seriös ist.
> *Planet3dnow*, oder 3dcenter, golem, u.s.w. dagegen wären für mich ok.


Die  von manchen Intel-Fanboys hier als AMD Base verschrieene Computerbase  findest du also nicht seriös, aber eine Website, die sich offiziell als  AMD Fansite ausgibt schon?


Don-71 schrieb:


> VEGA war von Ende August bis Ende November  durchgängig zumindestens bei Mindfactory erhältlich, wenn man 3 Monate  eine normale Nachfrage befriedigen kann, erschließt sich mir nicht warum  man das die nächsten Monate nicht können sollte


Das kann man  dir ganz einfach erklären: Der Markt für 500+€ Karten ist so klein,  dass man eigentlich kaum Chips bestellt. Und die sind dann natürlich  auch schnell vergriffen, wenn die Nachfrage auch nur ein bisschen  steigt.
Zumal die Verfügbarkeit immer in sehr kleinen Zahlen war, der  Release aufgrund kaum verfügbarem HBM Speicher zuerst mehrere Monate  rausgeschoben wurde und faktisch nie wirklich stattgefunden hat. Wer am  Anfang zugeschlagen hat, hatte Glück und jetzt gibts die Karte nicht  mehr wirklich zu kaufen.

Also nochmal in einfachen Worten:  Vega=wenig produziert von Anfang an, und diese wenigen Exemplare sind  nun vergriffen. Die wenigen Chips die nachkommen behält sich AMD lieber  selbst für bessere Marge. Custom-Hersteller bleiben außen vor, die  wenigen Chips die man bekommt auf 20 Hersteller aufteilen macht keinen  Sinn.





matty2580 schrieb:


> @yummycandy:
> Dein Link bestätigt noch einmal teilweise meine Vermutungen, und auch  die Darstellung im 3dcenter mit "Mining Isn’t the Primary Supply  Limiter".
> 
> Wobei man hier wieder viel Schuld auf HBM2 schiebt, und die aktuell  schlechte (GDD)RAM-Lage. Aber auch das Argument überzeugt mich nicht  wirklich, da Nvidia von Anfang an, seit über einem Jahr, keine Probleme  mit HBM2 zu haben scheint beim GV100.


Das sind ja 2 paar Schuhe: Nvidia bezieht ihren HBM von  Samsung only und die haben halt andere Verträge (sprich, die zahlen  mehr, dafür ist der Speicher auch wirklich Verfügbar). Nvidias GV100 hat  außerdem nur einen Bruchteil der Auflage von Vega. Ein Zehntel  vielleicht. Vielleicht sogar noch weniger.


----------



## geist4711 (1. Februar 2018)

@rollora: kann die da voll zistimmen.

nur 2 dinge möchte ich anmerken,
die zitierten 2jahre die ich eingeschätzt hatte, geziehen sich auf die minimal-zeit bis etwas kommt, unter der voraussetzung das man schon neues entwickelt und somit von heute angesehen nicht ganz von null anfängt. wie das nun mit der neuen führung weiter verfolgt wird, kann natürlich keiner sagen, genauso die betrachtung ob und wie gut die neuen ansätze sind.

mit würde ein ansatz ähnlich zen gut gefallen, mehr-chip-GPU's die man zusammenstellen kann, je nach leistungs-klasse.
wie und ob sich das verwirklichen lässt kann ich nicht sagen, wäre aber sicher ein guter ansatz wenn man ehr mehrere kleine DIE's nutzt, statt einen riesigen mamut-chip.
gerade wenn der doch bei der produktion geschrottet wird, wäre das dann nur ein teil-chip und nicht gleich das ganze.
2xHBM2/GDDR(6?) je chip und 2500shader usw die man dann bis 4-fach stacken könnte zb, mit sowas wie die derzeitige verbindungsbrücke wie bei CPU's derzeit, kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
da haben wir allerdings als kunden keinen einfluss drauf.

der zweite punkt ist, das ich nicht finde das vega oder polaris schlecht sind, aber das ist eine sache der sichtweise. ich hätte an nvidias stelle auch, wenn ich es kann, eine 'TI' rausgebracht, kurz vor dem launch(der sicher etwas früher hätte sein sollen), damit bei dem riesen hype und übertriebenen aussagen um vega (das war wirklich schlecht von AMD), diese dann schlechter wirken als sie tatsächlich sind, weil sie natürlich da leistungstechnisch nicht hinlangen.
das ist wie bei intel und den CPU's die nun rausgehauen werden um ryzen usw paroli zu bieten, nur das das meinem empfinden nach ziemlich in die hose ging, ein typischen schnellschuss eben, nachdem man zen doch etwas unterschätzt hat.


----------



## DaStash (1. Februar 2018)

Das was du dir wünschst kommt m. M. n. mit Navi. 

MfG


----------



## Rollora (1. Februar 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das was du dir wünschst kommt m. M. n. mit Navi.
> 
> MfG


Das ist halt nur ein Gerücht derweil und die Frage was "Skalierbarkeit" heißt. Aber kann gut sein, ja.


----------



## matty2580 (1. Februar 2018)

Rollora schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Vega ist aber nach wie vor nicht der Chip selbst, sondern die Fertigung samt HBM.
> Natürlich hat man keine Kapazitäten mehr: denn sowohl Vega als auch Polaris als auch die Nvidia Chips sind kaum lieferbar. Also KEINE der genannten Chips sind Lieferbar. Somit ist das nicht nur AMD Problem, es ist auch ein Nvidia Problem - und somit ist ursprünglich das PRoblem, dass die Produktion nicht hoch genug ausfällt. Die Bestellmenge wirds wohl nicht sein, schließlich hatte man jetzt 1 Jahr Zeit zu reagieren. Es gibt wohl Chips die Priorisiert werden seitens TSMC und vorallem der RAM-Hersteller




TSMC produziert in großer Menge Mining-Chips, mehr so gar als GPUs.
Und auch Samsung fertig jetzt viele Mining-Chips.
Beide Foundries hatten also noch Überkapazität, trotz Apple und Co.




PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> James Wang, seines Zeichens Analyst und ehemals für Nvidia tätig, hat bekanntgegeben, dass bei TSMC inzwischen monatlich deutlich mehr Wafer für den ASIC-Hersteller Bitmain vom Band laufen als für GPUs von Nivida.
> Konkret handelt es sich dabei um Spezialchips fürs Krypto-Mining, die oftmals sogar schneller als Grafikkarten für das Generieren von Kryptowährung sind.


Mining und die teuren Grafikkarten: TSMC fertigt massig Spezialchips

Nach AMD ist das eigentliche Problem GDDRAM und HBM2 kaufen zu können.
Knappheit bei Radeons: Speicher laut AMD eine Ursache


Und Navi wird keine Multi-Chip-GPU werden, sondern noch eine klassische Architektur, ähnlich wie Vega.
Erst beim Nachfolger von Navi wäre das möglich.


----------



## geist4711 (2. Februar 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das was du dir wünschst kommt m. M. n. mit Navi.
> 
> MfG



das wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein, aber ich denke das es navi nochnicht sein wird.

aber, mit viel glück, kann nach navi sowas bei raus kommen, navi ist ja ehr noch ein produkt der alten entwicklung, also auch der 'alten denkmuster'.

jim kellers zen ansatz könnte ja für die zukunft weitere lösungsätze liefern wo man dann einen zen-artigen aufbau nimmt.
ginge ja auch gut, wenn man eh einen interposer für HBM verwendet, wobei man wahrscheinlich auch spezielles/angepasstes GDDR6 (die blanken DIE's ?) auf einen interposer setzen könnte, denke ich.


----------



## DaStash (2. Februar 2018)

geist4711 schrieb:


> das wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein, aber ich denke das es navi nochnicht sein wird.
> 
> aber, mit viel glück, kann nach navi sowas bei raus kommen, navi ist ja ehr noch ein produkt der alten entwicklung, also auch der 'alten denkmuster'.


Nein, wohl nicht. Ich hatte ein Artikel gelesen in dem stand das Navi genau das nicht ist und dort das Ryzen.Konzept aufgegriffen wird, so das mit einer Fertigung möglichst viele Bereiche abgedeckt werden können.

Warten wir es ab. Ein GPU "Ryzen" wäre wirklich super und vor allem einfach skalierbar, was ein echter wirtschaftlicher Vorteil wäre, wenn man sich mal die workstation GPUs anschaut mit ihren "Mondepreisen". 

MfG


----------



## HudsonTheReal (3. Februar 2018)

Rollora schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich. Das ist halt dann die Frage worauf man hinaus will. Finanziell bringen die Konsolendeals wenig Marge.
> Nvidia  hat hier natürlich im PC Bereich trotzdem den besseren Stand, weil  jedes Spiel das für PC Entwickelt wird für Nvidia mehr optimiert wird  als für AMD (ausnahme AMD gesponserte Titel). Denn: ein Hersteller  optimiert wohl für die GPUs die 80% der Spieler haben eher, als für die  20%. Es ist allerdings sehr schade, dass der Effekt der Low-Level  Konsolenoptimierungen bei AMD ausbleibt. Dann hätte man einen besseren  Stand bei PC Spielen.
> Auch Finanziell steht man schlecht da und die  seit Jahren abgemagerte Treiber und Hersteller-Supportabteilung ist eben  zu schwach um alle Spiele von Release an ordentlich zu supporten.  Weshalb Benchmarks bei Release eines Spiels (und da zählt es  Marketingwirksam) immer Nvidia vorne sehen werden. Das wird sich auch in  2-3 Jahren nicht ändern.
> Wenn es also um den PC Markt geht, hilft es  AMD wenig auf vielen Hochzeiten zu tanzen. Nvidia ist ja auch in der  Switch drin. Und in Autos.
> ...



1. So wenig Marge, dass es finanziell gereicht hat um zu überlegen. 2. Die Rendite hier war ca. 15% bisher. Das ist auf dem Niveau von "genial".

Nein ist nicht so, weil der Großteil der Spiele für Xbox/Playstation entwickelt wird und da steckt AMD drin. Jetzt zusätzlich RR und Intel mit AMD. Was soll man für nVidia entwickeln, wenn der Großteil der Leute mit AMD zockt? Was n das für ne Schwachsinnsaussage?

Welche 80% der Spieler. Der Anteil von AMD an NUR GraKas beträgt ca. 35%. Nicht mit eingerechnet XboX und Playstation. Verdrehst die Realität. 35% + 80% ergibt nicht 100%.

Autos interessieren hierbei Niemanden. Interessant wird wie sich der Markt hier jetzt entwickeln wird. Ab irgendwann brauche die Leute nicht mehr Leistung. Dann tuts auch ne Radeon. Diese Phase haben wir grad. Ich hab ne RX560. Wahnsinn was die alles kann.

Ob Vega eine gute GPU ist sei dahingestellt. Nur weil Du sagst sie sei schlecht ist sie nicht schlecht. Was sich in der Architektur verbirgt wissen nur die Ingenieure. Oder warum setzen Intel und Apple auf AMD? Warum ist DX12 mit Vega besser? Warum schlägt sich beim Mining Vega ganz ordentlich? Und ne ganze Latte anderer Spiele. Und das obwohl AMD deutlich weniger in Research und Entwicklung bei GraKas gesteckt hat. Die Wahrheit wird irgendwo in der Mitte liegen.

Intel geringe Absatzzahlen? Guter Witz.


----------

